# Your view(s) on circumcision?



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 3, 2011)

Generally straight-forward question. What are your views of circumcision, specifically after birth for reasons other than medical necessity? Be it male or female.

Be sure to fill your posts with lots of delicious facts and opinions.

Circumcision thread! Go!


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

I didn't even know women could be circumcised. I really didn't. S'why I chose "other".

Oh, and I do think guys should probably be circumcised because it's just cleaner. Not because of "religious" reasons (I have no religion), but because it's healthier. Some guys who are not circumcised just don't take the time to clean up, and it's just disgusting to be in the same room as them, smelling that shit.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 3, 2011)

Circumcised cocks are cleaner.

The uncut ones taste/smell funny.


----------



## Zenia (Feb 3, 2011)

Female circumcision is completely barbaric and I am totally against it.

As for male... I don't think it should be preformed on babies/children unless it is absolutely some sort of medical necessary reason. If a guy wants to get circumsized when he is a teen/adult then more power to him. He should make the choice himself.

As for what I prefer... as long as it is kept clean, I don't care.


----------



## Willow (Feb 3, 2011)

Please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't female circumcision removal of the clitoris? :|


----------



## Lobar (Feb 3, 2011)

Neither is acceptable.



Ricky said:


> Circumcised cocks are cleaner.
> 
> The uncut ones taste/smell funny.


 
Try only sleeping with guys that know how to wash themselves then.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Willow said:


> Please correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't female circumcision removal of the clitoris? :|


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDJyZIPvExY


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I didn't even know women could be circumcised. I really didn't. S'why I chose "other".


yes and no...I think it's actually been renamed because so many people didn't like that male and female circumcision seemed the same-ish. 
There's different types, but generally it is the removal of the hood and the clitoris. That's the lightest form and some people don't think removal of the hood is so bad. Doctors aren't sure if it can be okay for a woman, or if it will lead to a lot of scarring and lack of feeling in the clitoris. 

I'm assuming we aren't talking about stuff in the middle of nowhere where they sew up the labia, or take razors to the vagina. 
Even as a medical procedure, it's a lot nastier than the removal of foreskin, generally.

As for male, i don't have much of an opinion. I've heard a lot of back and forth on whether or not it is safe. I prefer the look of circumcised, the that doesn't mean shit if it does any harm.


----------



## Icky (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mspMEMD8OeE


 
see

if we're discussing things like genital surgeries

and a youtube video pops up

i really don't want to click that video


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> yes and no...I think it's actually been renamed because so many people didn't like that male and female circumcision seemed the same-ish.


Ew. No. Unacceptable.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm assuming we aren't talking about stuff in the middle of nowhere where they sew up the labia, or take razors to the vagina.
> Even as a medical procedure, it's a lot nastier than the removal of foreskin, generally.


 
These are the types of female circumcision
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/ff/FGC_Types.svg/548px-FGC_Types.svg.png


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> These are the types of female circumcision
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/ff/FGC_Types.svg/548px-FGC_Types.svg.png


 Yeah, so I assumed we were talking about Type 1 but I don't know how common clitoris removal is, or if it is a majority of clitoris hood removal.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't even want to click on any of the links in this thread.

From an artistic standpoint though I prefer drawing uncut cocks :V


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Icky said:


> see
> 
> if we're discussing things like genital surgeries
> 
> ...


I edited in a better link
D/w there aren't any genital shots


----------



## Willow (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDJyZIPvExY


 I do realize that showing a video or giving links is more dramatic than a simple yes or no, but I _really_ would have appreciated a simple yes or no right now.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 3, 2011)

Even though theres all of these purported health benefits, I don't really see a necessity with male circumcision. You're born with it, so it's safe to assume that if people (and animals) have had it for thousands if not millions of years, it probably is safe to have.

Can't really say anything on the female variety as I don't really understand it.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

the video made me sad clayton. I only got as far as explanation of the song before crossing my legs and exiting out. 

The difference in age bothers me too, a baby boy won't remember, a little 8 year old or whatever...that's fucking traumatic.
but I suppose that hardly means anything.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 3, 2011)

I think the majority of people who do believe in circumcision do it for some type of religious reason. 

I know for a fact that Jews and Muslims believe in the practice. Can anyone else add support to my claim?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> the video made me sad clayton. I only got as far as explanation of the song before crossing my legs and exiting out.
> 
> The difference in age bothers me too, a baby boy won't remember, a little 8 year old or whatever...that's fucking traumatic.
> but I suppose that hardly means anything.


 
I think it's an interesting thing to learn about. Kind of weird how different cultures have different weird-ass "traditions".
It's very sad this shit happens to young girls and those countries aren't very sterile.. ugh
It also shows how uneducated they are, as they believe that cutting off the clitoris is a way to control the women, as a way to restrain sexual pleasure.. when the clitoris isn't the only pleasurable section down there on a woman. _[Ugh I probably worded that wrong but whatever]_



Fenrari said:


> I think the majority of people who do believe in circumcision do it for some type of religious reason.
> 
> I know for a fact that Jews and Muslims believe in the practice. Can anyone else add support to my claim?


_"According to the World Health Organization (WHO), global estimates suggest that 30% of males are circumcised, of whom 68% are Muslim. The prevalence of circumcision varies mostly with religious affiliation, and sometimes culture. Most circumcisions are performed during adolescence for cultural or religious reasons; in some countries they are more commonly performed during infancy."_
I believe so. I'm not entirely sure as to WHY it is a religious practice though.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I think the majority of people who do believe in circumcision do it for some type of religious reason.
> 
> I know for a fact that Jews and Muslims believe in the practice. Can anyone else add support to my claim?


I do believe Catholics _don't_ believe in circumcision. But yeah, I think Jews believe in it.



Clayton said:


> I think it's an interesting thing to learn about.  Kind of weird how different cultures have different weird-ass  "traditions".
> It's very sad this shit happens to young girls and those countries aren't very sterile.. ugh
> It  also shows how uneducated they are, as they believe that cutting off  the clitoris is a way to control the women, as a way to restrain sexual  pleasure.. when the clitoris isn't the only pleasurable section down  there on a woman. _[Ugh I probably worded that wrong but  whatever]_


 
I think in Africa, women "iron" their daughter's breasts to keep them "younger" for a longer time. They start doing it at age 12, too. They basically heat up a big stick in a fire and press down hard (or beat down) for hours at a time.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I think in Africa, women "iron" their daughter's breasts to keep them "younger" for a longer time. They start doing it at age 12, too. They basically heat up a big stick in a fire and press down hard (or beat down) for hours at a time.


 Uuuggghhh you're kidding me right


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I think it's an interesting thing to learn about. Kind of weird how different cultures have different weird-ass "traditions".
> It's very sad this shit happens to young girls and those countries aren't very sterile.. ugh
> It also shows how uneducated they are, as they believe that cutting off the clitoris is a way to control the women, as a way to restrain sexual pleasure.. when the clitoris isn't the only pleasurable section down there on a woman. _[Ugh I probably worded that wrong but whatever]_.


It's not the only part, but it is a big part. There's a reason that people laugh when a guy doesn't know where the clitoris is. It implies he doesn't know how to satisfy a woman. Some women can't get an orgasm from vaginal stimulation. Some can, and some are exclusive to it. It is very sexually repressive to remove the clitoris. 
that's almost like cutting the head of a guy's penis then saying "well he still has his prostate." 

It also doesn't help that in some cases they can and will scar up or burn the vagina so there's no sensation from penetration.

For the Abraham religions, it is religious because that is the pact that he made with god. the chosen people would remove their foreskin for god. Why this came about, who knows. Maybe back then the hygiene thing was a bigger deal.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> that's almost like cutting the head of a guy's penis then saying "well he still has his prostate."
> 
> It also doesn't help that in some cases they can and will scar up or burn the vagina so there's no sensation from penetration.


 No, it's like cutting the glans off the penis and then saying "he still has the shaft"
Cause clit = glans
Vagina = shaft
G spot = P spot

I don't know the technical term for burning inside vag, but my gramma told me my mom used to get them cause she had really painful periods.. I don't know much about it.
She later got a hysterectomy though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Even though theres all of these purported health benefits, I don't really see a necessity with male circumcision.



I think this has been disproven (or at least, there was no evidence to support it in the first place). As long as you regularly wash yourself, uncut feel more pleasure, and are cleaner - if I recall right.


----------



## Icky (Feb 3, 2011)

Come on guys, I'm the only ignorant tool here?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I think this has been disproven (or at least, there was no evidence to support it in the first place). As long as you regularly wash yourself, uncut feel more pleasure, and are cleaner - if I recall right.


I still feel lots of pleasure - and I don't believe for a second that uncut cocks are cleaner.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 3, 2011)

I kind of wish I wasn't circumcised because I wish I had that extra pleasure that is impossible for a circumcised man. Not only does it keep the glans more moist but the foreskin contains a lot of nerves. Foreskin restoration is possible but you won't get your nerves back, so it's kind of pointless

And also just the fact that my parents had something removed from my body without my consent. I was sheltered, so I thought circumcised penises were just how they were supposed to be, when I finally saw an uncircumcised penis I was a bit horrified. But now I think they look attractive.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I still feel lots of pleasure - and I don't believe for a second that uncut cocks are cleaner.


 
I mixed my words, but I'll correct it in saying this:

- Cleaner for babies under like 2 years old, but beyond that, very minor difficulties to a very small portion of people that weren't cut, but the variable of cleanliness is not entered into the equation. Regularly wash your prick, wear a condom, etc. and you should be good to go.

- I do believe uncut get even _more_ pleasure. It's not like female cutting, where they remove the prime sexual part (clitoris), but it does remove a significant amount of something-or-others to lower pleasure received (less pleasure = better for the religious nutters, sex is for procreation not fun, etc. etc.)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 3, 2011)

Circumcision is pretty much the world's oldest form of social control. As an adopted child, I've become well aware of the theory of the primal wound and believe it to have much truth. I believe circumcision is just another version of that. I'm glad I was at least spared one irreparable wound. They stole my history, but they will never steal my virility and the pleasure that comes with it. The human body is the physical manifestation of God's Righteous Kingdom on Earth, this is made pretty clear in the fucking Bible, yeah? So why they want to cut it up and throw a piece of it away? To teach you from birth, you don't own this, we do, and the rest of you can be cut up and thrown away just as easily. I think it probably started when the Romans, as a Christian empire, who adopted the ways of the Jew as a way to conquer them, imposed it on the peoples they wished to assimilate - you know, those taller, more muscular, bigger dick having barbarians who've mostly been a bunch of pussy men ever since. I think it's no coincidence.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

just curious. is the difference in pleasure even notable? What about with a condom on? I mean you're getting less sensation anyway, does foreskin make a difference there or not?


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I thought circumcised penises were just how they were supposed to be, when I finally saw an uncircumcised penis I was a bit horrified. But now I think they look attractive.


 I was the same way. Didn't know if i was cut/uncut until my bff told me... online
Years & years ago
I do think uncut dicks are gross, and I won't touch one unless the guy is REALLY HOT


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

Didn't know this was possible for women


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 3, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Didn't know this was possible for women


 
They do it in some parts of Africa. It's horrible


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Feb 3, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> And also just the fact that my parents had something removed from my body without my consent. I was sheltered, so I thought circumcised penises were just how they were supposed to be, when I finally saw an uncircumcised penis I was a bit horrified. But now I think they look attractive.



This is the main reason I think male circumcision is just as brutal and barbaric as female. I believe we only allow ourselves to still do it as a society because that's what's been done for so long. Just like the little girls in Africa. We see that as horrific, but it's just life to them.

Personally, I think there's no reason to cut away anything on a child's body. If that child grows up and wants to be circumcised for whatever reason, they should have that freedom, but no one else should be able to make that choice for you.


----------



## Tuss (Feb 3, 2011)

I like uncut cocks.
I wouldn't touch a cut one. They creep me out.
just sayin'

But generally I'm against both, because we were born with them yadda yadda so they're not gonna kill anyone. Or something. I dunno.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> _"According to the World Health Organization (WHO), global estimates suggest that 30% of males are circumcised, of whom 68% are Muslim. The prevalence of circumcision varies mostly with religious affiliation, and sometimes culture. Most circumcisions are performed during adolescence for cultural or religious reasons; in some countries they are more commonly performed during infancy."_
> I believe so. I'm not entirely sure as to WHY it is a religious practice though.


Oddly enough, in America, the number one reason for circumcision is cosmetic, so "he looks like his dad."



Fay V said:


> just curious. is the difference in pleasure even notable? What about with a condom on? I mean you're getting less sensation anyway, does foreskin make a difference there or not?


 
Over 20,000 sexually receptive nerve receptors are removed along with the foreskin.
The frenulum, the most pleasurable part of a circumsized penis, is also the only part of the foreskin that is left intact. The foreskin is more sexually sensitive than then frenulum.
Male circumcision removes almost all fine-touch nerve receptors from *the entire penis*.

That good enough of a difference?

Oh yeah, frenulum? It's the area of tissue that connects the head of the penis to the shaft. You _guys_ know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

@airborne. I always thought that was weird. is it common for guys to see their dad's dick? Is there some point where a little boy asks "what? does daddy look like?" then is traumatized if it looks different? 

Also, I didn't know that about the foreskin, now I do. If I ever have a kid (ha doubt it) I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Oddly enough, in America, the number one reason for circumcision is cosmetic, so "he looks like his dad."


 
"hey son, let's compare penises!"


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

wow i read through all these posts and i gotta say... that's a LOT of conversation about a topic like this... that being said... time for MY input.

I was circumcised at birth, and not for religious reasons (at the time my parents were un-religious) i grew up thinking it was normal... my mom grew very protective of me after my dad left (and ESPECIALLY after my older brother left) and never let me take Sex Ed as a kid... i thought all cocks looked like mine... needless to say... i was a bit weirded out when i found out differently. now i've always been fine with it, and enjoyed how sexual activity feels, given how i am... and i would have to say that i'm actually kind of GLAD it got done at my birth (instead of later in life, assuming it would have to be done) because i'll be DAMNED if i'm letting a blade of any kind go near there... and i'm sure i'm not alone in this thinking.  am i kinda pissed that my parents made this decision FOR me with no legitimate reason? of course i am... if they didn't make this descision, and i had the choice for myself NOW would i get it done? probably not... i've heard a lot of things about it and i don't think it'd be beneficial to me... that and the whole blade near my crotch thing...


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm uncut and thus biased. But I prefer uncut.

/opinion


----------



## Jude (Feb 3, 2011)

I'M cut, but I think I prefer uncut. Just as long as they don't have so much foreskin to look like an anteater >.>

I've seen circumcised vaginas. Meh, not a fan.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 3, 2011)

I vote male because diseases and religion. I didn't even know there were people against male circumcision.


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Jude said:


> I'M cut, but I think I prefer uncut. Just as long as they don't have so much foreskin to look like an anteater >.>
> 
> I've seen circumcised vaginas. Meh, not a fan.


 
i'm cut, i like it... my boyfriend's uncut, and though i havn't spoken to him about it i'm sure he likes it... i honestly don't care what someone has, so long as they like it...

and hell... i've seen NORMAL vaginas and i'm not a fan... why would i like a circumcised one? 
i like boobs though... those are nice... 

am i weird for saying that? i think i am



Leafblower29 said:


> I vote male because diseases and religion. I  didn't even know there were people against male circumcision.


 
people are against it's practice of being one at birth... because it prevents the child from making the decision themselves... then again... we could put naming kids in the same category... but honestly... would YOU wanna be walking around with some of the dumbass names we thought we'd rather have in Elementary school?

then again... you CAN legally change your name... circumcision isn't exactly something you can reverse


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm curious who voted the female circumcision is okay...


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 3, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> people are against it's practice of being one at birth... because it prevents the child from making the decision themselves..


 Oh. But aren't people worried about dick cheese?


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Oh. But aren't people worried about dick cheese?


 that's why you keep it clean man...


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 3, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Oh. But aren't people worried about dick cheese?


 
If you don't know how to use fucking soap, you deserve circumcision, whether you want it or not.


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Oh. But aren't people worried about dick cheese?


That's fucking gross.
Majority of us take regular showers you know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2011)

> Your view(s) on circumcision?


Who gives a shit?


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm surprised that no one brought up ritual Jewish circumcision.

They had a news brief a few years ago on it about two different situations where it was just fucked up.

The first was the guy circumcising didn't do it right and ended up cutting of too much, so the boy became a girl...

and in the second, with the traditional practice of sucking the blood out of the area, he passed some kind of disease onto the baby.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Jude said:


> I'M cut, but I think I prefer uncut. Just as long as they don't have so much foreskin to look like an anteater >.>
> 
> I've seen circumcised vaginas. Meh, not a fan.


 
I won't even touch an uncut cock with long foreskin. Not even if the guy is reeaally hot. It just grosses me otu :\


I was cut, but guess what.
I'm 20 years old and I'm not gonna bitch and moan over something my parents had done to me when I was a baby and therefore won't even fucking remember it. Seriously people, move on. You aint getting that baby foreskin back.


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I'm surprised that no one brought up ritual Jewish circumcision.
> 
> They had a news brief a few years ago on it about two different situations where it was just fucked up.
> 
> ...


 

okay wow... i'd never heard of that... that's entirely all kinds of fucked up


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

KiloFox said:


> okay wow... i'd never heard of that... that's entirely all kinds of fucked up


 
Yeah,it's not true.
No doctor cuts foreskin off "too much" and hacks off the entire dick, then turns it into a vagina [sex change surgery] "by accident"
nnnewpp


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2011)

Truth to be told as a Jew. I believe that regular hygine of the genitals is still not as healthy as a circumcisioned penis, even though the hygine still needs to be retained.
Jews practice eat about two weeks after birth, as far as I remember, and Muslims when they age 13. I won't ever have a true view on it, because I won't ever know the difference.
I think that it's better to be done early than late, mostly because the pain won't be remembered for a two weeks old boy, rather than to a 13 years old who would remember the pain, and remember the horrors. I don't know about the actual decision in Muslim families, but it's common for male Jews.

Also you can't assure most men of being clean, whereas women are usually clean, as far as I know.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I'm 20 years old and I'm not gonna bitch and moan over something my parents had done to me when I was a baby and therefore won't even fucking remember it. Seriously people, move on. You aint getting that baby foreskin back.


 I don't understand why in all the things in the world, would someone bitch about something that happened when they were a baby.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yeah,it's not true.
> No doctor cuts foreskin off "too much" and hacks off the entire dick, then turns it into a vagina [sex change surgery] "by accident"
> nnnewpp



It wasn't a doctor, it was a Jewish Priest.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I don't understand why in all the things in the world, would someone bitch about something that happened when they were a baby.


 Why would they fucking bitch over shit they don't even remember?



Fenrari said:


> It wasn't a doctor, it was a Jewish Priest.


 You're a fucking idiot. Do you know how sex changes are performed? Do you know it's not possible to do so on a new baby? Have you taken health class or parenting class before? If so, did you pass it? [Doubtful]


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> You're a fucking idiot. Do you know how sex changes are performed? Do you know it's not possible to do so on a new baby? Have you taken health class or parenting class before? If so, did you pass it? [Doubtful]


 
I didn't say they gave the kid a sex change. They cut off too much and reclassed the kid as a girl. I'm going to go dig up this article now so you can get off my back.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I didn't say they gave the kid a sex change. They cut off too much and reclassed the kid as a girl. I'm going to go dig up this article now so you can get off my back.


"He cut off to much and the boy became a girl"


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Uuuggghhh you're kidding me right


I kid you not, dear Clayton.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I kid you not, dear Clayton.


Ever seen the procedure for a sex change? It doesn't involve just lopping off the dick and getting implants.


----------



## BRN (Feb 3, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I didn't say they gave the kid a sex change. They cut off too much and reclassed the kid as a girl. I'm going to go dig up this article now so you can get off my back.


 
I remember this. The kid became part of a psychologist's experiment when he started having gender confusion issues; there was a lot of trauma, and his life eventually ended in suicide.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

NO, MALE CIRCUMCISION IS NOT OKAY. Except for the rare occasions where the foreskin is connected to the penis in a weird way that cuts off circulation, in which case you'd only need to be trimmed back a LITTLE bit and not the full length like doctors normally do, there is no reason to purposefully lose the sensitivity and mutilate yourself down there. It's hard to believe that anyone said yes, unless they're girls or Jewish maybe.. but even so guys, it HURTS the baby and makes things worse off down there. -.-


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2011)

if you come too close to my junk with a knife i will eat your face! >_>


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> there is no reason to purposefully lose the sensitivity and mutilate yourself down there.


 I highly fucking doubt babies care about sensitivity in their penises. They don't even know what foreskin is.



CaptainCool said:


> if you come too close to my junk with a knife i will eat your face! >_>


Scalpel


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't matter to me, that's not what I judge someone on.


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

SIX said:


> I remember this. The kid became part of a psychologist's experiment when he started having gender confusion issues; there was a lot of trauma, and his life eventually ended in suicide.



yeah i remember this now too! they never actually DID a sex change.... he was just a eunuch raised as a girl and it emotionally crippled him until he killed himself... fuckin sick...



The Anarchectomy said:


> NO, MALE CIRCUMCISION IS NOT OKAY. Except for the rare occasions where the foreskin is connected to the penis in a weird way that cuts off circulation, in which case you'd only need to be trimmed back a LITTLE bit and not the full length like doctors normally do, there is no reason to purposefully lose the sensitivity and mutilate yourself down there. It's hard to believe that anyone said yes, unless they're girls or Jewish maybe.. but even so guys, it HURTS the baby and makes things worse off down there. -.-


 
maybe you need to explain this to me a bit more then.... i was circumcised for non-religious, non-medical reasons when i was born... and i have encountered no problems... and from what i understand.... i just need to know ANOTHER way my parents have totally fucked me over


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I highly fucking doubt babies care about sensitivity in their penises. They don't even know what foreskin is.
> 
> 
> Scalpel


 
So you're telling me pain doesn't exist unless you know the definition of it? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH I'm sorry, I meant YOU'RE WRONG.

Though I wasn't ready to admit a show like this was right, some friends watched Penn & Teller: Bullshit, and one episode was about circumcision and how there's nothing healthy about it. Try checking that out it was very informative.

P.S. I'm circumcised because my parents are religious and even if they weren't, many doctors are religious and/or they were told that it makes the penis easier to clean or something. Even if that's true, it also makes the penis less sensitive. I don't think this thread should turn into a 'uncut cocks are gross' because that's just an aesthetic preference. Circumcision does result in lack of sensitivity. And hotness.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

When I was a baby and the doctor was holding a scalpel over my dick, I kicked it out of his hand and in broken baby-gurble I told him _"back the fuck up, I want to keep my foreskin because in 20 years I will bitch about lose of sensitivity down there and that people online will complain nonstop over circumcision"_

But I'm cut and I love it.



The Anarchectomy said:


> So you're telling me pain doesn't exist unless you know the definition of it? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH I'm sorry, I meant YOU'RE WRONG.


Holy crap.. woah
You can still feel the circumcision pain from when you were a baby?
:O WOW!


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> When I was a baby and the doctor was holding a scalpel over my dick, I kicked it out of his hand and in broken baby-gurble I told him _"back the fuck up, I want to keep my foreskin because in 20 years I will bitch about lose of sensitivity down there and that people online will complain nonstop over circumcision"_
> 
> But I'm cut and I love it.
> 
> ...


 
I never said it still hurt now. But I do mourn the lack of sensitivity, and how hot/exotic an uncut cock is. In porn and everywhere all you see is naked cocks, and I'm wondering how they stay warm in the winter without their jackets. Sometimes I'd rather be a Eunuch than just be plain old cut boring Bob.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> I never said it still hurt now. But I do mourn the lack of sensitivity, and how hot/exotic an uncut cock is. In porn and everywhere all you see is naked cocks, and I'm wondering how they stay warm in the winter without their jackets. Sometimes I'd rather be a Eunuch than just be plain old cut boring Bob.


 
Then why the FUCK are you complaining about lack of sensitivity? Since you were born, that sensitivity has been gone, you haven't felt it, you don't know what it feels like, there is no use even complaining about it if you've never experienced it.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Also lmfao, it looks like Charles Manson and Jeffery Dahmer are having an argument about circumcision.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> P.S. I'm circumcised because my parents are religious and even if they weren't, many doctors are religious and/or they were told that it makes the penis easier to clean or something. Even if that's true, it also makes the penis less sensitive. I don't think this thread should turn into a *'uncut cocks are gross' because that's just an aesthetic preference.* Circumcision does result in lack of sensitivity. *And hotness.*


yeah....

Also, why the fuck would you want to be a eunuch? Do you think being a eunuch is sexy? There's a reason why it was Eunuchs that would guard harems, and it certainly wasn't because everyone wanted in their pants.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

I think being a eunuch is sexier than being cut. That is to say, I'd rather not have sex at all than have this incomplete penis. :V


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Feb 3, 2011)

Neither is acceptable without either the consent of the person or if the surgery is necessary to save their life, which is highly unlikely.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

so sexy (NSFW)


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> I think being a eunuch is sexier than being cut. That is to say, I'd rather not have sex at all than have this incomplete penis. :V


Eunuchs wouldn't want to have sex w/ you


Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Neither is acceptable without either the consent of the person or if the surgery is necessary to save their life, which is highly unlikely.


 Shut up, Rakuen, you support fucking animals and that's not consent.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> so sexy (NSFW)




If you read my post, it said that I'd rather not have sex. Meaning I think having a cut penis is less sexy than that picture even if it and being a eunuch would suck almost equally.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2182663/
This is why I'm not a fan of circumcision.
(NSFW and worse than sonichu)


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2182663/
> This is why I'm not a fan of circumcision.
> (NSFW and worse than sonichu)


 
That image was so wrong.
I'm so disappointed with sonic.


----------



## Conker (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh, a thread about penises in a furry forum!


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2011)

what the fuck, is the OP trying to summon the ghost of the Kimmerset's foreskin thread with this or something



Fay V said:


> so sexy (NSFW)


 
what the hell is that

EDIT: barring medical necessity, it's dumb and outmoded.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 3, 2011)

I hope someday they can take some of my stem cells and grow me a new freaking foreskin >:C


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 3, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> I hope someday they can take some of my stem cells and grow me a new freaking foreskin >:C


 Foreskin ain't as good as it seems.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Foreskin ain't as good as it seems.


 
But I want my 20,000 nerves back!


----------



## KiloFox (Feb 3, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> But I want my 20,000 nerves back!


 
gotta admit... 20K extra nerves in an area like that makes for one hell of an argument...


----------



## Takun (Feb 3, 2011)

No thanks.  Wouldn't tattoo a baby.  Wouldn't circumcise one.  If they want, they can do it themselves at 18.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Ever seen the procedure for a sex change? It doesn't involve just lopping off the dick and getting implants.


I know this. :V When did I say it was that easy? I was telling you about the "ironing" of young girls' breasts in Africa or some place like that, not discussing sex changes.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I know this. :V When did I say it was that easy? I was telling you about the "ironing" of young girls' breasts in Africa or some place like that, not discussing sex changes.


 
Fuck, that was supposed to be in reply to someone else
thats what happens when i have an early morning drinkydrink


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Fuck, that was supposed to be in reply to someone else
> thats what happens when i have an early morning drinkydrink


I have a feeling you have more than one drinkydrink in the mornings, dearest Clayton.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> what the hell is that
> 
> EDIT: barring medical necessity, it's dumb and outmoded.



A physical eunuch


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Feb 3, 2011)

Fay V said:


> A physical eunuch


 Dear internet: I hate you.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

Mr Meatballs said:


> Dear internet: I hate you.



The internet refuses to speak with you directly anymore, now all communications go through a lawyer.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> The internet refuses to speak with you directly anymore, now all communications go through a lawyer.


Communications should go through a special translating software because I can never understand his fucking posts.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 3, 2011)

So okay, so far we've established:

circumcision is _not_ necessary for hygiene _in the slightest_
*except* for the fact that apparently some people have an aversion to practicing basic hygiene in the first place
some people think the rest of us should have to suffer for that
it tends to be the circumcised themselves who think this
they're not at all rationalizing
they're also angry people in general, for seemingly no reason most of the time
and they come from cultures which are inarguably more angry, violent and superstitious
also, altering the physical body without one's consent is totally the same as giving them a name they can change later in life if they don't like it
throw the jew down the well
so my foreskin can be free
throw the circumcised down with them
then we have a big party


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 3, 2011)

Cirumcised when I was four, after an extensive urethra surgery to avoid any complications during the healing process. I'd rather have a little less skin on my dick then having to piss in a plastic bag for the rest of my life, like a pathetic cripple.

From a medical point of view I can understand circumcision, but doing it for religious reasons? No, don't think so. Don't try fix something that isn't broken.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 3, 2011)

I heard from people who are married to uncircumcised guys that even with hard washing infections and whatnot still happen. So how does it stay clean?


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> So okay, so far we've established:
> 
> circumcision is _not_ necessary for hygiene _in the slightest_
> *except* for the fact that apparently some people have an aversion to practicing basic hygiene in the first place
> ...



Let me borrow some of your foreskin, you have enough for at least three people.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 3, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> I heard from people who are married to uncircumcised guys that even with hard washing infections and whatnot still happen. So how does it stay clean?


 
what do you mean by hard washing?


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> what do you mean by hard washing?


As in pushing back the excess skin and scrubbing all up in those folds. :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 3, 2011)

Gaz said:


> As in pushing back the excess skin and scrubbing all up in those folds. :V


 
I'm guessing the guys from leadflower's anecdote scrub too hard on some of the most sensitive skin on the body, which is a dumb idea in the first place, because it dries and cracks the skin, opening it up to infections.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 3, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm guessing the guys from leadflower's anecdote scrub too hard on some of the most sensitive skin on the body, which is a dumb idea in the first place, because it dries and cracks the skin, opening it up to infections.


The same goes for girls. Scrub too hard and infections are inevitable.


----------



## Hir (Feb 3, 2011)

i'm uncircumcised. don't think it should be forced on kids, they can choose when they're older :]

the views in the poll are far too broad as I'm neither for or against it, do what you like but don't force it on others.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe if those who were uncut had gay sex and didn't wash afterwards it could get infected if you know (nocondom) what I mean. Winky winky.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 3, 2011)

If I had a son I doubt I would have him cut. My husband isn't and with proper education on hygiene this should not be a problem. I don't want to cut them and then later down the road them get pissed off I "mutilated" them as a child. I would rather it be their choice.


----------



## theLight (Feb 3, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 3, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> Majority of us take regular showers you know.


 And yet your signature says 'furry for life'.....


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

Fuck circumcision, male or female.

It is NOT cleaner. Stop being a lazy ass and teach your kid how to clean their junk. End of story. 

Uncut cocks are so much hotter too.

Also, those who are against female circumcision but are not against male circumcision are a bunch of hypocrites.

Mutilation is mutilation!


----------



## Kantress (Feb 3, 2011)

I might read the other 100+ posts later, but, I'll be satisfied with  posting my thoughts now. Circumcision for people below a certain age  (not sure if it should be 18 or lower: it's easy to see a minor being  mislead and pressured by Jewish or Muslim or otherwise stupid parents)  should be banned except in cases of medical necessity. There are a  variety of reasons why the decision to retain one's foreskin should be  left up to the individual, as well as why having a foreskin is better  than not having one. Of course, there are a few benefits to being  circed, but there are benefits to almost any situation or procedure as  well. I'll stick to a few primary reasons:

1.) *Penile Cancer* *and Other Diseases* It's very uncommon  even in uncut males, anyway, and, while neonatal circing (studies I read  about show it doesn't help as much if done in adulthood) does seem to  reduce the risk, the risk was tiny to begin with. Also, major medical  groups have said they don't really see the benefits outweighing the  risks and drawbacks enough to recommend it routinely (though some of  those groups are not against it, either).

2.) *Hygiene* Seriously, someone who would rather remove a part of  his/her child's anatomy rather than wash the area and teach proper  washing to the child later on should not be a parent. Also, yeah, some  who are uncut don't bathe properly and might get infections. So what?  Neonatal circing is punishing the child for what he might not do, and if  one finds someone who smells he/she can always just not yiff or be  around them.

3.) *Neurological and Physical* I believe estimates are the  foreskin makes up half of the skin (or it was half the mucosal tissue: I  forget which one), and in that area there are unique structures such as  the frenulum and ridged band. Naturally, there are nerves in those  structures and in the rest of the foreskin, and it's reasonable to  assume nature intended for there to be a foreskin over the glans to  protect the glans (theory is the glans will keratinize- get thicker-  when it's exposed to stuff like clothing). There is a gliding action  during sex that supposedly helps make at least vaginal sex more  pleasurable and less painful. I've also been told uncut males need less  or no lube. 

4.) *Mental Health* Do not think this isn't a factor even if done  at birth. All of my friends (granted, I have few I would call such, but,  still) wish they were uncut, and I and others have anger, anxiety, and  self-image problems over this. And, while a foreskin can be partially  restored, the parts I mentioned earlier won't come back, and also  surgical restoration is risky and advised against, and tugging to  generate more skin is strange and takes years. I'm basically stuck like  this for a while at the very least.

5.) *Phimosis* This is the condition where the opening of the  foreskin is too tight. It's overdiagnosed at least in children, and  rarely requires surgery, much less circumcision, to treat. People can  literally masturbate in a way that brings the foreskin down around the  glans over time and prevent or treat it that way. There's also  stretching with the fingers. Also, that condition is uncommon. This  largely comes back to ignorant or lazy parents not giving good advice to  their kids.

6.) *HIV Prevention* Yes, it seems to reduce the chance of catching it by a lot. Thing is, we don't live in some shithole in Africa (well, I don't think so... maybe one or two users here do, but if they have internet and a PC they must still be well enough off), where circing is the optimal course of action. Also, it would make sense to think cut males will at least partially nullify the benefit by having more unprotected sex with unvetted partners. Finally, again, it's assuming the child will go out and do this crap. Some are fine with jerking off or using condoms.

7.) *Way Neonatal Circing Is Done* I do not think most know that  the foreskin is fused to the glans, and they have to separate it  forcefully to begin the process. Also, I don't know how often anesthesia  is used, but, it's not always done in 1st World countries. Many who get  their sons cut don't realize this can happen and the baby's in pain. 

Well, I hope I persuaded a few people against the practice. If not,  well, I took an hour or so out of my time to give it a good try.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> Fuck circumcision, male or female.
> 
> It is NOT cleaner. Stop being a lazy ass and teach your kid how to clean their junk. End of story.
> 
> ...


 
I personally prefer uncut because that is how you were born. It is as natural as it gets. If I see a cut one just flopping about in the breeze- i feel awkward. You don't see horses, dogs, or other sheathed animals cut. I can see why some people do it but in all reality it is just a preference.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I personally prefer uncut because that is how you were born. It is as natural as it gets. If I see a cut one just flopping about in the breeze- i feel awkward. You don't see horses, dogs, or other sheathed animals cut. I can see why some people do it but in all reality it is just a preference.


 Most of us feel awkward when random penises are hanging around.


----------



## Slyck (Feb 3, 2011)

Kantress said:


> 4.) *Mental Health* Do not think this isn't a factor even if done  at birth. All of my friends (granted, I have few I would call such, but,  still) wish they were uncut, and I and others have anger, anxiety, and  self-image problems over this. And, while a foreskin can be partially  restored, the parts I mentioned earlier won't come back, and also  surgical restoration is risky and advised against, and tugging to  generate more skin is strange and takes years. I'm basically stuck like  this for a while at the very least.


 
I take it that this is a regular topic?

Also, you have no excuse to wash your junk even if you're cut. You piss from it for fuck's sake.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 3, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I personally prefer uncut because that is how you were born. It is as natural as it gets.


If you're so for "natural", don't ever wash yourself with soap or cut your hair cause none of that is natural.



dinosaurdammit said:


> You don't see horses, dogs, or other sheathed animals cut.


Please tell me you're trolling.
Also, horse dicks look like cut cocks.


----------



## Brace (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm opposed to anyone making irreversible decisions about another person's body for them.  Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 3, 2011)

theLight said:


> Because I was once interested in restoring:
> http://www.foregen.org/ (SFW, but may be considered somewhat inappropriate. It doesn't contain any lude imagery, but it does talk about penis, soâ€”)
> It's still in the early stages of development, but complete and total restoration of your foreskin is possible. We've been re-growing toes and fingers for quite a bit now. The technology just needs to be applied to tissues on the penis. Nearly every cell in your body has the knowledge of how to replicate itself. With the help of stem cells and the techniques used in present methods of tissue regrowing, foreskin can be recovered.
> 
> ...


 
I know about physical restoration, and that other one sounds like it would cost fucktons of money
Anyway I still am not ready to make that kind of decision.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 3, 2011)

I miss my foreskin. ;-;


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 3, 2011)

I was mutilated, and I wish it would have been my choice.


----------



## Enwon (Feb 3, 2011)

I was circumcised when I was an infant.  I really wish I'd had the choice.  I've heard that the tip of the penis is the most sensitive, and when the foreskin is removed, the area dries out and the nerve endings become numb.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2011)

why hasn't this thread been locked and thrown into a waste incinerator

it's just people saying "O MURR FORESKIN", "I'M CUT :C" or "I'M UNCUT C:".  A veritable fountain of what would be considered TMI by saner minds.

There isn't a damn one of you who is a pediatrician or a urologist or whatever.  Why do you CARE? It's already been done or it hasn't, and it's not like they'll ever STOP doing it at the drop of a hat because parents are fucking stupid and believe whatever their doctors tell them.  When I was a baby the doctors thought it was best to make me sleep on my stomach, face-down.  They were fucking retards.  I suppose I'm lucky I didn't die from SIDS.  My mother protested, but they never stopped placing me on my stomach and she wasn't in any condition to do anything about it for a week or so.


----------



## theLight (Feb 3, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> why hasn't this thread been locked and thrown into a waste incinerator
> 
> it's just people saying "O MURR FORESKIN", "I'M CUT :C" or "I'M UNCUT C:".  A veritable fountain of what would be considered TMI by saner minds.
> 
> There isn't a damn one of you who is a pediatrician or a urologist or whatever.  Why do you CARE? It's already been done or it hasn't, and it's not like they'll ever STOP doing it at the drop of a hat because parents are fucking stupid and believe whatever their doctors tell them.  When I was a baby the doctors thought it was best to make me sleep on my stomach, face-down.  They were fucking retards.  I suppose I'm lucky I didn't die from SIDS.


 
Perhaps you will take solace in the fact that my children(s) will not suffer the same as I/we did! No, you probably won't. Actually, me having childrens is just scary.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Perhaps you will take solace in the fact that my children(s) will not suffer the same as I/we did! No, you probably won't. Actually, me having childrens is just scary.


 
Any one of you nutters (inc. me) having kids is a frightful prospect (with a few notable exceptions.  Amazingly, people that are possessed of both brains and sanity DO exist in small numbers here and might actually raise healthy kids).


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Any one of you nutters (inc. me) having kids is a frightful prospect (with a few notable exceptions.  Amazingly, people that are possessed of both brains and sanity DO exist in small numbers here and might actually raise healthy kids).



Unfortunately, being furry exempts you from said status.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 3, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Unfortunately, being furry exempts you from said status.


 
I never said I was sane


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 3, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Circumcised cocks are cleaner.
> 
> The uncut ones taste/smell funny.


 
^ Certified dick taster.

We'll have to compare notes. (;


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> ^ Certified dick taster.
> 
> We'll have to compare notes. (;


 From my notes here, I'm going to disagree with him.
Not to mention, it is much easier to make uncut men scream. :3c


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Feb 3, 2011)

I thought that it was always done after birth to males? I was.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't see why male circumcision is not okay and why people say "oh, wait til he's older". That's a really retarded argument, really. It's less of a pain in the ass to clean and sometimes is necessary. I'd feel really horrible if a guy needed it to be circumcised and had to do it when he can remember how horrible it feels.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 3, 2011)

Tycho said:


> When I was a baby the doctors thought it was best to make me sleep on my stomach, face-down.  They were fucking retards.  I suppose I'm lucky I didn't die from SIDS.


 
I was always on my stomach.  To this day I can't sleep on my back.  I can get comfortable, but I can't sleep.  Am I lucky?  :V


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't see why male circumcision is not okay and why people say "oh, wait til he's older". That's a really retarded argument, really. It's less of a pain in the ass to clean and sometimes is necessary. I'd feel really horrible if a guy needed it to be circumcised and had to do it when he can remember how horrible it feels.


 It isn't a pain in the ass to clean. Not anymore of a pain in the ass than it is to wash a vagina. That is a lazy and bullshit argument.
I'm sorry but making the choice of mutilating someone's junk and removed a FUCK TON of their ability to feel pleasure, is not a choice someone should make for someone else.
If that is the case, I guess your parents should have removed parts of your junk to make it 'easier for you to clean' and so that sex is less enjoyable for you.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2011)

This thread makes my penis want to shrivel up and die. 

Thank God I can't remember things that happened when I was a baby. 

Neither is okay. You shouldn't chop off part of anyone's junk ever, unless it's a medical emergency.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 3, 2011)

The cleaning argument is indeed an old one.

Both are pretty fucked up, tbh.


----------



## FrittMonster (Feb 3, 2011)

Clayton said:


> I was the same way. Didn't know if i was cut/uncut until my bff told me... online
> I do think uncut dicks are gross, and I won't touch one unless the guy is REALLY HOT


 
I will post more on this entire thread. This topic gets me so ARRRGH because of the ignorance regarding the topic. 
But Clayton, btw. I have an uncut dick. You know this. And you still wanted to touch it, as far as I recall. 

Also, what would your opinion have been, had you been told you were uncut instead?

And to think uncut dick is less clean is bullshit. Learn to wash it when you're young and magically, it stays clean. Imagine that. Leave a cut cock to go for a week without washing, and you tell me if it stinks or gets just as nasty as an uncut cock. 

I thought you were smart-ish, but this is just... Wow. I bet if you weren't circumcised as a baby, and had it to this day, you'd think different. Unless of course you weren't taught how to (and here's an interesting concept) pull the skin back and lather up briefly, and end up having stank dick because of poor hygiene. Or if you end up with phimosis (Tightening of the foreskin, for you obviously less educated folk), and need to have it removed for the reason that you are physically unable to clean, and are instead experiencing great deals of pain.

Let a generation go without getting their dicks hacked up and scarred by money-grubbing doctors (an extra $300 bill, after all those labor-care medical bills), and ask them in their teens then young adult life, if they would rather be cut or uncut. You'd be surprised by the turn-out. 

Not to mention, all the cut guys I know (who I still talk to, Clayton you're not one of them), wish they had never been cut to begin with.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 3, 2011)

I find it funny that the demographic that is the least likely to have kids (the lgbt demographic) is talking about the horrors of circumcision because it eliminates some feeling in the dick, and makes someone's dick smaller. 

Why is it that sensual pleasures and dick size appear to be the greatest matter of concern for this demographic, whilst most of the non-lgbt people are simply opposed to it because it doesn't appear to be an ethical thing to do?

I got cut, and it wasn't my decision. I don't remember any of it, and I don't view circumcision as being psychologically scarring. 

But, simply because of the fact that someone is inflicting pain upon someone without the use of anasthetic against their consent for an issue that involves the sexual organs, I view it as being a bad thing. VD isn't the problem it used to be, so it doesn't really matter anymore.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> It isn't a pain in the ass to clean. Not anymore of a pain in the ass than it is to wash a vagina. That is a lazy and bullshit argument.
> I'm sorry but making the choice of mutilating someone's junk and removed a FUCK TON of their ability to feel pleasure, is not a choice someone should make for someone else.
> If that is the case, I guess your parents should have removed parts of your junk to make it 'easier for you to clean' and so that sex is less enjoyable for you.


 It IS a pain in the ass to wash a vagina. And sex was never enjoyable for me so...
Also, there's less of a chance for men to have infections if they're circumcised.

I also find it incredibly disgusting :V


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> It IS a pain in the ass to wash a vagina. And sex was never enjoyable for me so...
> Also, there's less of a chance for men to have infections if they're circumcised.
> 
> I also find it incredibly disgusting :V


 I'm sorry that your preference has to deal with inflicting unnecessary pain and mutilation on infants. 
And no, there is the same chance of infection because omg here is a concept, keeping shit clean helps with that!

If you want to go that route, how about we chop your labia off. Sound good? How about we do it as a young baby with no anesthetic? Sounds wonderful, right? I mean, IT HELPS PREVENT INFECTION!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> I'm sorry that your preference has to deal with inflicting unnecessary pain and mutilation on infants.
> And no, there is the same chance of infection because omg here is a concept, keeping shit clean helps with that!
> 
> If you want to go that route, how about we chop your labia off. Sound good? How about we do it as a young baby with no anesthetic? Sounds wonderful, right? I mean, IT HELPS PREVENT INFECTION!


 Better when they're young than when they're older.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 3, 2011)

sometimes

with a foreskin


ya pee on yer pants 
when you dont mean to


also who are the 3 dumbshits who voted that female circumcision is okay
what the serious fuck 
horrible

you make me want to vomit and die
and jerk off my pristinely foreskinned knob


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Better when they're young than when they're older.


 Why? Cause when they are older they can have anesthetic and such? So that is can be a PAINLESS procedure?


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> Why? Cause when they are older they can have anesthetic and such? So that is can be a PAINLESS procedure?


 Do men actually remember getting circumcised at that age? 
Even if they do get it when they're older, they can't have erections for a while, which poses a problem when they sleep.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Feb 3, 2011)

It's primitive and looks better w/o it. So I say it's fail. Thank God I'm not. I don't think I would ever really get over it.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Do men actually remember getting circumcised at that age?
> Even if they do get it when they're older, they can't have erections for a while, which poses a problem when they sleep.


 Does it matter if they remember it or not? You are putting an INFANT and BABY through unnecessary pain and suffering, whether they remember it or not. I don't see how saying it is a-ok to mutilate and make an infant suffer is any SANE process of though.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Do men actually remember getting circumcised at that age?
> Even if they do get it when they're older, they can't have erections for a while, which poses a problem when they sleep.


 No, but that's not the point.

You wouldn't stab a baby with things just because it wouldn't remember them when it was older, would you?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> Does it matter if they remember it or not? You are putting an INFANT and BABY through unnecessary pain and suffering, whether they remember it or not. I don't see how saying it is a-ok to mutilate and make an infant suffer is any SANE process of though.


 
I'm cool with it.  I mean, I sure as hell ain't complaining it happened to me.

Makes more sense than mutilating my penis to make it appear like a vagina.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm cool with it.  I mean, I sure as hell ain't complaining it happened to me.
> 
> Makes more sense than mutilating my penis to make it appear like a vagina.


 Which is a personal and adult choice though.
Would you like it if that was done to you as a baby? Probably not.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> Which is a personal and adult choice though.
> Would you like it if that was done to you as a baby? Probably not.


 
I wouldn't like it period.  It's an insane choice no matter how old you are, IMHO.

But I'm glad the choice of circumcision was made.

As are a lot of males.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I'm cool with it.  I mean, I sure as hell ain't complaining it happened to me.
> 
> Makes more sense than mutilating my penis to make it appear like a vagina.


 Man, that's such a low blow.

I love it.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> Does it matter if they remember it or not? You are putting an INFANT and BABY through unnecessary pain and suffering, whether they remember it or not. I don't see how saying it is a-ok to mutilate and make an infant suffer is any SANE process of though.


 How is it unnecessary? I don't see it as unnecessary. Don't try to say it's just like female circumcision because it's not. The sole reason of female circumcision is to prevent females from getting sexually aroused. Men can get sexually aroused whether they're circumcised or not.



skittle said:


> Which is a personal and adult choice though.
> Would you like it if that was done to you as a baby? Probably not.


 Many guys I know are thankful they are circumcised. =/


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I wouldn't like it period.  It's an insane choice no matter how old you are, IMHO.
> 
> But I'm glad the choice of circumcision was made.
> 
> As are a lot of males.


 Please come back when you have spoken to at least 75% of the male population and tell me when 'a lot of males' are happy with being circumcised. I know a lot who are in fact, not happy about it.
It's an insane choice for a parent to decide to mutilate their child, imho.



AleutheWolf said:


> How is it unnecessary? I don't see it as  unnecessary. Don't try to say it's just like female circumcision because  it's not. The sole reason of female circumcision is to prevent females  from getting sexually aroused. Men can get sexually aroused whether  they're circumcised or not.
> 
> Many guys I know are thankful they are circumcised. =/


So... Just because they can still get off makes it a-ok? Destroying a good chunk of a man's ability to get sexual pleasure is a-ok because it isn't all of it?

How is this even logically? Mutilation is mutilation. There is no SANE reason for you to go whacking pieces of an infant, none.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> Please come back when you have spoken to at least 75% of the male population and tell me when 'a lot of males' are happy with being circumcised. I know a lot who are in fact, not happy about it.
> It's an insane choice for a parent to decide to mutilate their child, imho.


 A lot ARE, because it's not like us guys can tell how different it would be to have one. Ignorance is bliss, and we're ignorant. Therefore, bliss.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 3, 2011)

if ya jerk it with the flap rolled down you get hella sore afterwards

uncut dix cru SNIPE


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2011)

Senzuri Champion said:


> if ya jerk it with the flap rolled down you get hella sore afterwards


 Thanks for the info. 

I will tell this to my children someday.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> Please come back when you have spoken to at least 75% of the male population and tell me when 'a lot of males' are happy with being circumcised. I know a lot who are in fact, not happy about it.
> It's an insane choice for a parent to decide to mutilate their child, imho.
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes there is, I've already stated it.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yes there is, I've already stated it.


 Because you personally find it ugly?
Because if you have kids you are too lazy to teach them how to properly clean themselves?

Not logically. Just lazy. Try again.


----------



## STB (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't get why not being circumsized is "dirty" or "unclean". I wash my dick every day and I've NEVER had a problem down there.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

STB said:


> I don't get why not being circumsized is "dirty" or "unclean". I wash my dick every day and I've NEVER had a problem down there.


 Because people are uneducated pricks.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> Because people are uneducated pricks.


 I don't understand why you're so ANGRY. 

It's not that big of a deal. I assure you that it doesn't ruin lives.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> Please come back when you have spoken to at least 75% of the male population and tell me when 'a lot of males' are happy with being circumcised. I know a lot who are in fact, not happy about it.
> It's an insane choice for a parent to decide to mutilate their child, imho.


 
I've been around, talked to some people, seen a few things.

I'm fairly certain the average male isn't losing sleep over whether or not his penis should have been snipped.

I don't know, there just seems to be a few more pressing issues in their lives than how different their penis may have looked.

Generally, I'd think someone who seriously ponders this and gets upset either has way too much time on their hands or is seriously disturbed in more ways than that.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I don't understand why you're so ANGRY.
> 
> It's not that big of a deal. I assure you that it doesn't ruin lives.


 Because I hate people being misinformed and that thinking mutilating their children for personal or bullshit reasons is ok. I don't know if it is the parent side of me or what. It gets my boyfriend equally as mad too.


----------



## Ames (Feb 3, 2011)

IMO, it is NOT OKAY to do it at birth.

The person it's being done to should have the RIGHT to decide for themselves.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2011)

skittle said:


> Because I hate people being misinformed and that thinking mutilating their children for personal or bullshit reasons is ok. I don't know if it is the parent side of me or what. It gets my boyfriend equally as mad too.


 That's probably just because you two overreact to everything.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 3, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That's probably just because you two overreact to everything.


 Maybe.
It just pisses us both off that people mutilate their children.


----------



## STB (Feb 3, 2011)

JamesB said:


> IMO, it is NOT OKAY to do it at birth.
> 
> The person it's being done to should have the RIGHT to decide for themselves.



I think if the person is old enough to decide if they want it done.. They'd never want to WILLINGLY get some of their dickskin chopped off.

But somehow some people still decide too..


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 3, 2011)

I got circumsized as a youngin. Mfw I learned about it.


----------



## Ames (Feb 4, 2011)

STB said:


> I think if the person is old enough to decide if they want it done.. They'd never want to WILLINGLY get some of their dickskin chopped off.
> 
> But somehow some people still decide too..


 
I've talked to plenty of guys that want to get it done, though I can't imagine why.  I guess they think it would make fapping/sex feel better or something.  Or they just think it looks ugly.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 4, 2011)

JamesB said:


> I've talked to plenty of guys that want to get it done, though I can't imagine why.  I guess they think it would make fapping/sex feel better or something.  Or they just think it looks ugly.


 Social norms and pressures. Because they are told it is more appealing, clean, etc.
I hope they realize it will do the exact opposite with fapping/sex.


----------



## theLight (Feb 4, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 4, 2011)

theLight said:


> Learn from this man. Deal with what you have and stop bitchin'. I have yet to encounter someone in real life that explicitly states they won't fuck someone because of the state of their foreskin or lack there of.


 That isn't what we are discussing.
We are discussing the actual practice of continuing it.


----------



## Ames (Feb 4, 2011)

skittle said:


> Social norms and pressures. Because they are told it is more appealing, clean, etc.
> I hope they realize it will do the exact opposite with fapping/sex.


 From what I'm hearing, social pressure in SoCal nowadays is against it.

And I told them how it would actually make sex rock LESS, but they keep saying that it just gets in the way.

Also, did you guys know that circumcision in babies often leads to deformed "frankenpenises" or can result in complications that require the amputation of the entire penis?


----------



## theLight (Feb 4, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2011)

theLight said:


> Doing just about anything without someone's expressed permission is illegal in most first-world countries,


 
Motioning for the abolishing of handing out polio, measles, mumps, flu, Hep A & B, tetanus, rotavirus vaccines among others because the kid gets forced to take these without any say in the matter.


----------



## theLight (Feb 4, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Kantress (Feb 4, 2011)

Well, I'll just reply to a few posts. I'm sad only one person replied to my well-thought post. Also, thanks to the lone 'this' doer.



Slyck said:


> I take it that this is a regular topic?
> 
> Also, you have no excuse to wash your junk even if you're cut. You piss from it for fuck's sake.



It's a common topic with me, yes. A desire to not have been cut is also common with people I speak to. And, yes, I suppose washing the whole body is a good idea regardless.




JesusFish said:


> Why is it that sensual pleasures and dick  size appear to be the greatest matter of concern for this demographic,  whilst most of the non-lgbt people are simply opposed to it because it  doesn't appear to be an ethical thing to do?
> 
> I got cut, and it  wasn't my decision. I don't remember any of it, and I don't view  circumcision as being psychologically scarring.



I find the reduction of sensual pleasure is tied into the ethical part. It's unethical to reduce pleasure or dick size with no compelling reason. Also, you don't view it as psychologically scarring? You clearly know little of the issue, then. I'll just leave it at that.



AleutheWolf said:


> It IS a pain in the ass to wash a vagina. And sex was never enjoyable for me so...
> Also, there's less of a chance for men to have infections if they're circumcised.
> 
> I also find it incredibly disgusting :V



Well, I find both you and the line of discoloration around my dick where my foreskin once was incredibly disgusting, so that makes us even, I suppose. I hope you never breed.



skittle said:


> Because I hate people being misinformed and that  thinking mutilating their children for personal or bullshit reasons is  ok. I don't know if it is the parent side of me or what. It gets my  boyfriend equally as mad too.



I'm like you two. The issue and how widespread circing is incenses me, and I have had many rants and debates about it with various people. My mate opposes routine circumcision as well, but doesn't feel nearly as much regret about his as I do about mine (and his), and he thinks I get too upset over it.


----------



## FrittMonster (Feb 4, 2011)

Can I hug you?

You've covered every point, leaving a few obvious issues out, successfully.


----------



## Riley (Feb 4, 2011)

I think a penis is a pretty okay thing for a dude to have, and as with any other body part, the more there is of it, it's usually better.

There's really no way for that to sound like a normal sentence.

Also, in seeing this same discussion over other places on the internet, I see a whole lot of women-folk trying to make a case for it.  Uh, why?  It's a dick - you don't have one.  You don't like men telling you to keep/abort a baby, we don't particularly care for you telling us to lop off a chunk of our dicks, okay?

Personally, I'm uncut, and it's really easy to keep clean with that whole 'daily shower' routine I've been doing for almost 19 years, and I've got no idea how anyone would react to such a thing since I'm too damn lazy to find a girlfriend.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 4, 2011)

Riley said:


> I think a penis is a pretty okay thing for a dude to have, and as with any other body part, the more there is of it, it's usually better.
> 
> There's really no way for that to sound like a normal sentence.
> 
> ...


 Um... Because maybe they are parents/want to be parents?
I mean, for the circumcision debate it is about doing things to an non-consenting child (oh god that sounds dirty).


----------



## Kantress (Feb 4, 2011)

FrittMonster said:


> Can I hug you?
> 
> You've covered every point, leaving a few obvious issues out, successfully.



You mean me? If so, yay, an admirer!


----------



## Holsety (Feb 4, 2011)

Kantress said:


> I hope you never breed.


Sounds like someone needs to chillax the fuck out


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2011)

People seem to protect their 20,000 nerves on their penis, for whichever reason, even though reproduction occurs even without the foreskin.
If, by any way, you could deliver or synthetically create 20,000 nerves somewhere else on the body, it would be very helpful - for example, implanting nerves in the eyes, or on paralyzed areas. If by any way, a person could donate 20,000 nerves which do not stop him from reproducing, in order to restore infunctional systems inside the bodies of others, it could be very helpful. 

Also, you are just exaggarating and making drama. It's NOT mutilating, it's removing a piece of skin. Taking out somebody's liver is mutilating, ripping his arm is mutilating, removing his ears and nose is mutilating(And it already happened, sadly) - but one, subtle, nerve engulfed skin? True pleasure is not felt only while having sexual activity, and it's not as if you cut somebody's genitals off with a bonesaw.

"People mutilate their children" = "You're homosexual! I am ripping your hands off son!"
Also all christians are practically Jews, so I wonder when they removed it from existance - most of you were christians at birth, I guess, and so you said "Christians are gay as hell, I quit this!" afterwards.


I earned much more life pleasure in different cases than my genital's ability to produce semen on the surface of the moon, so by having a "Oh god your penis is removed! You will never have sex!" , I think you're pretty much blocking outer opportunities.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 4, 2011)

Satellite One said:


> People seem to protect their 20,000 nerves on their penis, for whichever reason, even though reproduction occurs even without the foreskin.
> If, by any way, you could deliver or synthetically create 20,000 nerves somewhere else on the body, it would be very helpful - for example, implanting nerves in the eyes, or on paralyzed areas. If by any way, a person could donate 20,000 nerves which do not stop him from reproducing, in order to restore infunctional systems inside the bodies of others, it could be very helpful.
> 
> Also, you are just exaggarating and making drama. It's NOT mutilating, it's removing a piece of skin. Taking out somebody's liver is mutilating, ripping his arm is mutilating, removing his ears and nose is mutilating(And it already happened, sadly) - but one, subtle, nerve engulfed skin? True pleasure is not felt only while having sexual activity, and it's not as if you cut somebody's genitals off with a bonesaw.
> ...


Why do I even bother reading your posts? They are full of so much stupidity that I feel I lose brain cells every time I read them.
Go back and read the posts then come back and try to post a MAYBE intelligent post.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 4, 2011)

Let's put it this way. Most Christians are "practically Jews" the way Star Wars is practically just like Star Trek.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Let's put it this way. Most Christians are "practically Jews" the way Star Wars is practically just like Star Trek.


 
Then yeah they're pretty much the same. Science fiction, in the end.


skittle said:


> Why do I even bother reading your posts? They are full of so much stupidity that I feel I lose brain cells every time I read them.
> Go back and read the posts then come back and try to post a MAYBE intelligent post.


 
Well you seem pretty enraged, why don't you calm down then read my post, then post a reply?

Not very social.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Let's put it this way. Most Christians are "practically Jews" the way Star Wars is practically just like Star Trek.


 Christians being like jews always made me think of how "A new hope" is like "phantom menace"


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 4, 2011)

Aside from medical circumstances, I don't see the point.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 4, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Christians being like jews always made me think of how "A new hope" is like "phantom menace"


 
You're right, your example is better. Star Trek and Star Wars as entities have more in common with each other than those two movies from the same franchise.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 4, 2011)

Alright, time to finally get a post in.



Kantress said:


> 1.) *Penile Cancer* *and Other Diseases* It's very uncommon  even in uncut males, anyway, and, while neonatal circing (studies I read  about show it doesn't help as much if done in adulthood) does seem to  reduce the risk, the risk was tiny to begin with. Also, major medical  groups have said they don't really see the benefits outweighing the  risks and drawbacks enough to recommend it routinely (though some of  those groups are not against it, either).


More babies die from circumcision than men do from penile cancer :> Penile cancer is also less common than male breast cancer.
I'd also like to add that of course the _risk of penile cancer is reduced_, you can't get cancer from removed or dead tissue! Would you chop off your own (man?) tits to prevent breast cancer?



Kantress said:


> 3.) *Neurological and Physical* I believe estimates are the  foreskin makes up half of the skin (or it was half the mucosal tissue: I  forget which one), and in that area there are unique structures such as  the frenulum and ridged band. Naturally, there are nerves in those  structures and in the rest of the foreskin, and it's reasonable to  assume nature intended for there to be a foreskin over the glans to  protect the glans (theory is the glans will keratinize- get thicker-  when it's exposed to stuff like clothing). There is a gliding action  during sex that supposedly helps make at least vaginal sex more  pleasurable and less painful. I've also been told uncut males need less  or no lube.
> 
> 4.) *Mental Health* Do not think this isn't a factor even if done  at birth. All of my friends (granted, I have few I would call such, but,  still) wish they were uncut, and I and others have anger, anxiety, and  self-image problems over this. And, while a foreskin can be partially  restored, the parts I mentioned earlier won't come back, and also  surgical restoration is risky and advised against, and tugging to  generate more skin is strange and takes years. I'm basically stuck like  this for a while at the very least.


q4t



Kantress said:


> 6.) *HIV Prevention* Yes, it seems to reduce the chance of catching it by a lot. Thing is, we don't live in some shithole in Africa (well, I don't think so... maybe one or two users here do, but if they have internet and a PC they must still be well enough off), where circing is the optimal course of action. Also, it would make sense to think cut males will at least partially nullify the benefit by having more unprotected sex with unvetted partners. Finally, again, it's assuming the child will go out and do this crap. Some are fine with jerking off or using condoms.


This is a funny post. If circumcision reduced HIV infection rate, you'd expect to see a correlative trend when comparing different areas of the world and their circumcision and HIV infection rates.
The HIV/AIDS rates for the USA is 0.033%.
Circumcision rates in the USA: Averaged at about ~56%. It's difficult to get an actual number.
The HIV/AIDS rates for Finland, Poland, Sweden, Germany, Norway, Ireland, Iceland, Greece, and the UK are <0.001
Circumcision rates in the above mentioned European countries: Averaged at <10%.
*Clinical studies don't actually show a strong correlation between circumcised men and HIV/AIDS rates!*



AleutheWolf said:


> Do men actually remember getting circumcised at that age?
> Even if they do get it when they're older, they can't have erections for a while, which poses a problem when they sleep.


So, it's okay to rape someone if they don't remember it? Noted.



AleutheWolf said:


> How is it unnecessary? I don't see it as unnecessary. Don't try to say it's just like female circumcision because it's not. The sole reason of female circumcision is to prevent females from getting sexually aroused. Men can get sexually aroused whether they're circumcised or not.


And the sole reason of male circumcision is <blank>*, by removing over 20,000 sexually receptive nerves unconsensually from a newborn baby.
*Insert either religious or cosmetic (i.e. your personal preference).



AleutheWolf said:


> Many guys I know are thankful they are circumcised. =/


Many guys you know don't realize they're missing virtually all of there fine-touch nerve receptors on their penis. And just because some guys are going to be okay with it, doesn't make it right.



JamesB said:


> Also, did you guys know that circumcision in babies often leads to deformed "frankenpenises" or can result in complications that require the amputation of the entire penis?


How often? Really? I don't know many guys without dicks. Explain further please.



Satellite One said:


> Also, you are just exaggarating and making drama. It's NOT mutilating, it's removing a piece of skin. Taking out somebody's liver is mutilating, ripping his arm is mutilating, removing his ears and nose is mutilating(And it already happened, sadly) - but one, subtle, nerve engulfed skin? True pleasure is not felt only while having sexual activity, and it's not as if you cut somebody's genitals off with a bonesaw.


Mutilation: "_or maiming is an act or physical injury that degrades the appearance or function of any living body, usually without causing death._"
By definition, it's mutilation.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

FrittMonster said:


> But Clayton, btw. I have an uncut dick. You know this. And you still wanted to touch it, as far as I recall.
> Also, what would your opinion have been, had you been told you were uncut instead?
> 
> Not to mention, all the cut guys I know (who I still talk to, Clayton you're not one of them), wish they had never been cut to begin with.


 Yeah I did, cause you were fucking hot.
& I don't wish I had foreskin back because I can't remember when I was a baby and the doctor hacked it off :3c
All you idiots who talk about _"i wish i had it back  hurrr"_ are talking about shit you've never experienced. It's like always having short hair and saying _" I wish I had long hair again"_
& _"had you been told you were uncut instead"_?
That doesn't make any sense because I'm 100% cut and that would be a lie, which I'd later find out.



skittle said:


> How about we do it as a young baby with no anesthetic? Sounds wonderful, right?


You speak as if a 20 y.o man can feel the pain he felt as a baby getting his foreskin cut off. I can't but maybe I'm special or something?



skittle said:


> Um... Because maybe they are parents/want to be parents?
> I mean, for the circumcision debate it is about doing things to an non-consenting child (oh god that sounds dirty).


If we're gonna shit all over this and turn it into _"the baby isn't consenting to the procedure"_ you may as well count in bathing, haircuts, dentist visits, school, etc. Kids don't like any of that shit and doing so would be against their consent.


----------



## Ahzek M'kar (Feb 4, 2011)

All i can think of is the pain,cleaner,better or whatever,NOT worth going through that...


----------



## Super_Tron (Feb 4, 2011)

Don't cut things off of your babies y'all


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 4, 2011)

This is actually a pretty nice bit of symbolism for most people's approach to child rearing, come to think of it. "I was denied something that was rightfully mine, I was denied pleasure, so I'm going to make sure my kids suffer just like I did". Really, it's just a ritual to symbolize what you're going to be doing to your son for the rest of his young life. And of course, religion's always on your side to rationalize it.

Oh, and just for the record, I'm just about the biggest dick my girlfriend's ever had. I'm also the only uncut one. I doubt it's a coincidence. My ancestors all had big dicks, healthy bodies and way more dynamic religions and philosophies, and that's why the Greek, the Latin and the Jew were all jealous of us and used their superior technology to try to conquer us and impose their ways on us. Until we fucked their asses and made them humble.

If you found someone that likes your numb little babydick what do you care?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Oh, and just for the record, I'm just about the biggest dick my girlfriend's ever had. I'm also the only uncut one. I doubt it's a coincidence.


 Ummmm. I don't think you know much about genetics...


----------



## LupineLove (Feb 4, 2011)

Um...I can't believe this thread has gotten this big this fast. But imo, I think that male circumcision is okay. It prevents infections and stuff, but female circumcision is fucking barbaric. But then again, I learned about it from watching Law and Order, so I'm not exactly well versed in the subject.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> Um...I can't believe this thread has gotten this big this fast. But imo, I think that male circumcision is okay. It prevents infections and stuff, but female circumcision is fucking barbaric. But then again, I learned about it from watching Law and Order, so I'm not exactly well versed in the subject.


 
Ice-T and Jeff Goldblum never lie.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Oh, and just for the record, I'm just about the biggest dick my girlfriend's ever had. I'm also the only uncut one. I doubt it's a coincidence.


I don't think you know how foreskin works.....


----------



## TigerBeacon (Feb 4, 2011)

My mom let my brother get circumcised. 

Circumcised when he was already 13 years old.

I was all, "...why. Why the hell put him through that. You coulda done it when he was still an infant but at 13? Now? Of course he's damn well hurting."

She actually said it was -his- choice. Something about being mocked for it by the other circumcised boys. Like she actually believes kids these days like showing off their dicks to their peers.

Ohwait-


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

TigerBeacon said:


> Like she actually believes kids these days like showing off their dicks to their peers.


 
Locker-rooms


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 4, 2011)

TigerBeacon said:


> She actually said it was -his- choice. Something about being mocked for it by the other circumcised boys. Like she actually believes kids these days like showing off their dicks to their peers.


 
What do you mean, they don't? They always do in my stories. }:


----------



## Oovie (Feb 4, 2011)

Lobar said:


> Neither is acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> Try only sleeping with guys that know how to wash themselves then.


 Not to mention we men spend 60% of our time in the shower washing the genitals, if you've got an uncut guy who smells funny then just as you said, find someone who knows how to wash.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Not to mention we men spend 60% of our time in the shower washing the genitals, if you've got an uncut guy who smells funny then just as you said, find someone who knows how to wash.


 What.

Where the hell are you getting that statistic?


----------



## Oovie (Feb 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What.
> 
> Where the hell are you getting that statistic?


 What.

You think I actually pulled that statistic up from somewhere?
This thread reminded me of this however: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qehxjub5lyo


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> What.
> 
> Where the hell are you getting that statistic?


 
Im in the shower for usually an hour 
That would mean I spend about 45 minutes washing my dick.


----------



## Oovie (Feb 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Im in the shower for usually an hour
> That would mean I spend about 45 minutes washing my dick.


Are you washing for an entire hour?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 4, 2011)

Eh im cool with my own junk. And Skittle you are WAY overreacting about this.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Are you washing for an entire hour?


No, I jack off, shave and wash.
I dont got time for 1 hour of washing I have big stuff planned
Big stuff



HyBroMcYenapants said:


> Eh im cool with my own junk. And Skittle you are WAY overreacting about this.


 Im cool with your junk too and Skittle is acting like we are going to make assbabies with him and then cut off his babies foreskin
like hes the fucking PETA of babies


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> No, I jack off, shave and wash.
> I dont got time for 1 hour of washing I have big stuff planned
> Big stuff
> 
> ...


 
More like the stereotypical extreme openly sexual liberal.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> More like the stereotypical extreme openly sexual liberal.


PETB
People for the Ethical Treatment of Babies


----------



## Skittle (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh no! God forbid I am against the ritual mutilation of non-consenting infants!

If people regularly lobbed the pinky finger off people, you'd be pissed. Just because it has become a cultural norm doesn't make it right.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 4, 2011)

skittle said:


> Oh no! God forbid I am against the ritual mutilation of non-consenting infants!
> 
> If people regularly lobbed the pinky finger off people, you'd be pissed. Just because it has become a cultural norm doesn't make it right.


 

I still wouldnt complain, they find ways to adapt. But hey to you im probably a big meeenie fascist or something.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2011)

skittle said:


> Oh no! God forbid I am against the ritual mutilation of non-consenting infants!
> 
> If people regularly lobbed the pinky finger off people, you'd be pissed. Just because it has become a cultural norm doesn't make it right.


 
If it was a societal norm, why would we be pissed?

Besides, Ronnie Lott did alright.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

skittle said:


> Oh no! God forbid I am against the ritual mutilation of non-consenting infants!
> 
> If people regularly lobbed the pinky finger off people, you'd be pissed. Just because it has become a cultural norm doesn't make it right.


 
You care way too much about circumcision & if cutting off pinky fingers was a normal occurrence like circumcision, I wouldn't give a fuck either.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 4, 2011)

Whatever. At this point it is arguing in circles with ya'll.

Non-consenting mutilation of infants is wrong. Social norm or not. That is my take on it. Will you ever change it? No.

Ya'll whine about consent for EVERYTHING yet when it becomes a social norm, it is a-ok!

Yea, fuck that shit. I'm going back to bed.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 4, 2011)

skittle said:


> Whatever. At this point it is arguing in circles with ya'll.
> 
> Non-consenting mutilation of infants is wrong. Social norm or not. That is my take on it. Will you ever change it? No.
> 
> ...


 

When is rape a social norm? Oh NEVER

#getthefuckouttahere


----------



## Skittle (Feb 4, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> When is rape a social norm? Oh NEVER
> 
> #getthefuckouttahere


 Cause I totally support actual rape, lemme tell you.
Try harder.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

skittle said:


> Non-consenting mutilation of infants is wrong.


Mutilation could also be trimming nails or cutting hair. I don't think babies consent to getting that shit done either :\
Kids don't consent to getting their teeth drilled but we do it anyways
If you're gonna bitch about consent, bitch about those too


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2011)

skittle said:


> Whatever. At this point it is arguing in circles with ya'll.
> 
> Non-consenting mutilation of infants is wrong. Social norm or not. That is my take on it. Will you ever change it? No.
> 
> ...


 
Ya, cause we're usually arguing about consent so kids aren't treated like someone's personal fuck toy.

This is about keeping a child from feeling like he's different or weird because of like an inch of skin.

If the little bastard gets mad about it, he can apparently stretch his skin back out to resemble the foreskin.

Seems more reasonable than making the decision later on to cut it off.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 4, 2011)

skittle said:


> Cause I totally support actual rape, lemme tell you.
> Try harder.


 


skittle said:


> Ya'll whine about consent for EVERYTHING yet when it becomes a social norm, it is a-ok!


 
Was replying to this.

Go to bed.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

Since we keep telling eachother to go to bed, let's all have a sleepover in my house


----------



## Kantress (Feb 4, 2011)

Holsety said:


> Sounds like someone needs to chillax the fuck out


 
   Me? Chillax? Nevah! I'm like Farnsworth. I need an ANGRY Dome or, as the  next best thing, an idiot to scream at. Please, someone get the  references.




Airborne_Piggy said:


> q4t


 
  I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with that term. Was that a compliment?



Airborne_Piggy said:


> This is a funny post. If circumcision  reduced HIV infection rate, you'd expect to see a correlative trend when  comparing different areas of the world and their circumcision and HIV  infection rates.
> The HIV/AIDS rates for the USA is 0.033%.
> Circumcision rates in the USA: Averaged at about ~56%. It's difficult to get an actual number.
> The HIV/AIDS rates for Finland, Poland, Sweden, Germany, Norway, Ireland, Iceland, Greece, and the UK are <0.001
> ...


 
  Well, AIDS started in the USA, I think, and we have better access to  condoms here and in Europe. So, I'm not sure what to make of those figures. Though, I'm pretty sure in either case I don't see how circing  will help reduce the risk of transmission for women or when cut guys  take in cum. I just remember at least one study showed a huge reduction  in transmission. If it's wrong, then, well, I guess it sucks, because  it's one less benefit and the males who had it done for or because of the studies had it done for nothing.  Also, it's under 60% in the USA? Thought it was a lot higher (I knew the  Hispanic populations, especially immigrants, did it far less).



TigerBeacon said:


> My mom let my brother get circumcised.
> 
> Circumcised when he was already 13 years old.
> 
> ...


 
 Well, clearly, she didn't do a good enough job instilling any sort of  self-esteem issues about it, or telling him how his is superior to  theirs and his peers were imbeciles. I would be a pretty liberal parent  as far as my children's freedoms go, but I think I would have prevented  him from getting it, at least at that time. It ties into the pressure  thing and why I am not sure what I would set the min age for elective  circing at.

 I shit you not, there was a furry I saw some years ago on FA who  actually commissioned a picture of his uncut persona at 13, and cut one  at 16. The older one was frowning, and this reflected the cub's RL  decision. He was not happy with it. Your brother probably made a  decision he seriously regrets, for more than just the fact people at 13  get boners because the wind changes direction and getting a boner with a  serious wound is horrible.




Term_the_Schmuck said:


> If the little bastard gets mad about  it, he can apparently  stretch his skin back out to  resemble the foreskin.


 
I do not know whether he is a troll or just... ignorant. So, I'll save any words towards him and just address the notion. That is NOT an easy option. It takes years of stretching (though I've heard time frames of months being reported as well: could be only for people with partial circumcisions or uncut people with underlength foreskins) and there are different devices and procedures. It also does not bring back the frenulum (the string thing that attaches the foreskin to the underside of the glans) or the ridged band (area around the tip of the foreskin and thought to be quite erogenous). This isn't an excellent and quick fix, and surgery is even less recommended.

Clayton, I thought after your emotional breakdown last year you promised to stay away from drama. You're being mean to Skittle and mocking him. I had hoped you had learned some empathy or at least to stop being a jackass to people. You are fine with cut cocks. We get it. Even I have to recognize advantages to cut cocks, and my own mate doesn't even fret over his much. But, some people feel violated and impaired, and/or see this as a breach of human rights and dignity. Thus, those people are bound to be furious or angry when people talk about cutting their children.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2011)

Kantress said:


> I do not know whether he is a troll or just... ignorant. So, I'll save any words towards him and just address the notion. That is NOT an easy option. It takes years of stretching (though I've heard time frames of months being reported as well: could be only for people with partial circumcisions or uncut people with underlength foreskins) and there are different devices and procedures. It also does not bring back the frenulum (the string thing that attaches the foreskin to the underside of the glans) or the ridged band (area around the tip of the foreskin and thought to be quite erogenous). This isn't an excellent and quick fix, and surgery is even less recommended.


 
I don't know whether this person is a troll or just...really concerned about nothing.

You clearly missed the part above where this really shouldn't be THAT big of a deal to anyone who's actually got legitimate things in their lives to worry about.  You get/don't get a circumcision as a baby, you make it through childhood, and now you're losing sleep over your need to have a foreskin/not have a foreskin.

What are you doing with your life that this comes up on a regular basis and eats at you to the point that you need to either go under the knife or use weights to stretch out your skin?

This entire topic is stupid.

You're stupid.


----------



## Kantress (Feb 4, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I don't know whether this person is a troll or just...really concerned about nothing.
> 
> You clearly missed the part above where this really shouldn't be THAT big of a deal to anyone who's actually got legitimate things in their lives to worry about.  You get a circumcision as a baby, you make it through childhood, and now you're losing sleep over your need to have a foreskin/not have a foreskin.
> 
> ...


 
Let me make something clear. Of all the issues I have in my life, this one is far from the most serious. I don't mean to come across as someone who is as traumatized as a rape victim and can't function because of it. I haven't even taken any steps besides reading a couple of articles to even begin the process of restoration. I can still jerk off and cum, albeit with a bit more difficulty because of the surgery. Nevertheless, I still an angry and uncertain about it, and I have anxiety issues at times because of it. We're on a controversial issue and tempers are high, and I feel a moral obligation to try to dissuade people in this thread from cutting their kids or thinking it's good to do. However, it's not like I can't sleep at night or have to be medicated because I lack a foreskin (and, admittedly, I would guess the circing was done well in my case), and I don't constantly bring this up to people.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 4, 2011)

Kantress said:


> I can still jerk off and cum,


 
Much more info than any of us needed to know.

And what moral obligation?  The hell are you talking about?  Because you're curious about life with an extra inch of skin and for some reason have anxiety issues about it, suddenly that makes it bad?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 4, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Much more info than any of us needed to know.
> 
> And what moral obligation?  The hell are you talking about?  Because you're curious about life with an extra inch of skin and for some reason have anxiety issues about it, suddenly that makes it bad?



Just stop trolling. Your hurting our feelings.


----------



## Kantress (Feb 4, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> Much more info than any of us needed to know.
> 
> And what moral obligation?  The hell are you talking about?  Because you're curious about life with an extra inch of skin and for some reason have anxiety issues about it, suddenly that makes it bad?



Well, it's not like you didn't already know most people do that, anyway.

Anyway, it's not like I'm the only one in the world that has these problems with it, Term. As I stated before, all my friends wish they were uncut and think the decision should be left up to the person later on, since there's no medical necessity or serious benefit to it. Right now, I have a forum and a thread where many people are hanging out. Despite the fact I don't much care for the regulars and I don't even use FAF much, it was my duty to share my evidence (I made a large opening post in Page 5 somewhere) about a subject I feel strongly about. I might prevent a few circumcisions. I'm sorry if you don't feel the same way and think I'm being irrational.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think circumcision is right or at least not necessary but think skittle is a fucking hypocrite and am glad she is done for the day.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I don't think circumcision is right or at least not necessary but think skittle is a fucking hypocrite and am glad she is done for the day.


 
My verdict is that you're both idiots & I want to slam your heads together really hard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UANQRarwMQE


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2011)

If I had gingivitis and had to remove one of my teeth for a local cleanup would it be considered mutilation? Or maybe, if I wanted to remove a bulge on my hand because that looks weird, would it be considered mutilation? Maybe, if I wanted to remove dead skin that was left on my nose after I dehydrated, would that be considered mutilation? If I donated blood and had to make a tiny hole in my veins, and deliver blood cells, would that be considered mutilation? What if I decided to cut a piece of unused skin inside my mouth because it's bulging over the flesh and distracting me, would that be considered mutilation? My examples are pretty desprate but that's comparable. 

If a Rabbi wanted to get rid of my penis he'd get a butchersaw.


----------



## BRN (Feb 4, 2011)

Those aren't applicable comparitors; those are done by consent of the person involved.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2011)

SIX said:


> Those aren't applicable comparitors; those are done by consent of the person involved.


 
Then age the victim by 20 years and put him in the same case.

"I want to get rid of skin on my dick because it looks aweful and some false researchs show that it'll make me cleaner because soap hasn't been invented yet!"
"I lose nerves? Oh no! What should I do?!?!?!?!!?!??!?"

also circumcision was performed thousands of years ago, you could ask the rotten bodies. What people do nowaday to helpless babies is just a continuation to an old tradition.
Some people do so, and some will continue. I don't expect it to stop, and I'll probably see an advancement in the subject of restoring the 20 nerves without adding the skin back but just adjusting space on the flesh.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 4, 2011)

Clayton said:


> My verdict is that you're both idiots & I want to slam your heads together really hard
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UANQRarwMQE


 
You realize in the context of that video you're a scrawny, impotent old man who needs his gay man-servant to do the hitting and even then hits himself, right?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 4, 2011)

my cock is so perfect and fat that it can fit in both clayton and terms mouths at the same time

hint hint


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 4, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You realize in the context of that video you're a scrawny, impotent old man who needs his gay man-servant to do the hitting and even then hits himself, right?


 
I linked it because it's funny, you're looking too far into it.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 4, 2011)

if i want a puszay thats muh business


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 4, 2011)

Denying any kind of circumcision which is based on religious beliefs is discrimination, and by discriminating someone you're probably also prone to have racist/nazi/extremist sympathies.
Have a nice day, citizen!

/government


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 4, 2011)

It's a great way to make someone tell you everything they know.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 4, 2011)

No man will ever have a foreskin as magnificent and glorious as Kimmerset's, so everyone but him might as well just go and have themselves circumcised.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 4, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> No man will ever have a foreskin as magnificent and glorious as Kimmerset's, so everyone but him might as well just go and have themselves circumcised.



Who is that?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 4, 2011)

Newfags don't know bout Kimmerset's Foreskin.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 4, 2011)

Ratte said:


> I was always on my stomach.  To this day I can't sleep on my back.  I can get comfortable, but I can't sleep.  Am I lucky?  :V


 
Iunno.  I've always found it difficult to enter deep sleep when I'm on my back - I always end up sleeping on my side in bed.  It'd be NICE to be able to really sleep on my back with my cat on my chest, but given how I tend to thrash and toss and turn in my sleep real bad it hardly matters I suppose.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Feb 4, 2011)

skittle stfu


----------



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> skittle stfu


 wtf?


----------



## Ben (Feb 4, 2011)

"Female circumcision is okay." - 3 votes

Oh my god, what. Who are these 3 people.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 4, 2011)

Ben said:


> "Female circumcision is okay." - 3 votes
> 
> Oh my god, what. Who are these 3 people.


 People be trollan or picking all the options just because they can.


----------



## Ratte (Feb 4, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Iunno.  I've always found it difficult to enter deep sleep when I'm on my back - I always end up sleeping on my side in bed.  It'd be NICE to be able to really sleep on my back with my cat on my chest, but given how I tend to thrash and toss and turn in my sleep real bad it hardly matters I suppose.


 
I'd sleep on that chest.  ;0


----------



## Skittle (Feb 4, 2011)

HyBroMcYenapants said:


> skittle stfu


 I haven't posted for like...

10 hours. 9 hours as of your post.

lol wot


----------



## Zaedrin (Feb 5, 2011)

Here's the Webster's Dictionary entry on circumcision:

"AAAAAAAAAHHHH!!!" 

Jim Gaffigan FTW.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2011)

Zenia said:


> Female circumcision is completely barbaric and I am totally against it.


 
Male circumcision is also completely barbaric... the foreskin is there for a reason.  Cutting it off would be like cutting off your eyelids.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Male circumcision is also completely barbaric... the foreskin is there for a reason.  Cutting it off would be like cutting off your eyelids.


 Uhh, no. 

Removing your eyelids would have MUCH more drastic consequences.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 5, 2011)

Having the great misfortune of seeing one done while interning at the hospitals, I just gotta say...


DON'T FUCKING DO IT MAN! THAT SHIT'S JUST NASTEH!


----------



## Kantress (Feb 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> No man will ever have a foreskin as magnificent and glorious as Kimmerset's, so everyone but him might as well just go and have themselves circumcised.



I've heard of Kimmerset, but, what exactly are you all going on about?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 5, 2011)

Kantress said:


> I've heard of Kimmerset, but, what exactly are you all going on about?


 
Kimmerset... His foreskin... It was all back in a time when everything was good, these forums didn't suck, and Kimmerset was still around. 

His foreskin was the most magical thing in these forums until he, and his foreskin, were banned from here forever.

After that, these forums went downhill for good.


----------



## Kantress (Feb 5, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Kimmerset... His foreskin... It was all back in a time when everything was good, these forums didn't suck, and Kimmerset was still around.
> 
> His foreskin was the most magical thing in these forums until he, and his foreskin, were banned from here forever.
> 
> After that, these forums went downhill for good.



So... He showed a picture of his uncut cock on FAF and was promptly banned?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 5, 2011)

Kantress said:


> So... He showed a picture of his uncut cock on FAF and was promptly banned?


 
Yeah, right. That'd be the forum's wet-dream. :V

Actually, to be honest, I really don't know why they banned him. Hardly knew the guy so I can't really say.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Uhh, no.
> 
> *Removing your eyelids would have MUCH more drastic consequences.*


 
Oh, how good of you to notice, Jashwa!  Maybe next time I'll help you out by puting up ...  *:V*... then you'll perhaps understand the concept and use of overstatement as a means of understanding how someone feels about an issue.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 5, 2011)

"I'm an unopinionated tool."

I tried to have an opinion, but I think I'm a little uneducated on all the pros/cons. Or maybe I'm as educated as the average person while I also assume I'm uneducated, because it's something that doesn't seem to offer many pros. Besides being cleaner with poor hygiene, you go to heaven? I don't know..

It's a religious or parental decision. I'm neither of those, so I probably wouldn't have anyone circumcised.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 5, 2011)

LupineLove said:


> Um...I can't believe this thread has gotten this big this fast. But imo, I think that male circumcision is okay. It prevents infections and stuff, but female circumcision is fucking barbaric. But then again, I learned about it from watching Law and Order, so I'm not exactly well versed in the subject.


Infections are prevented by cleaning.



Clayton said:


> Mutilation could also be trimming nails or cutting hair. I don't think babies consent to getting that shit done either :\
> Kids don't consent to getting their teeth drilled but we do it anyways
> If you're gonna bitch about consent, bitch about those too


Nails and hair grow back.
Dental work is a medical necessity.
Try harder.



Kantress said:


> Well, AIDS started in the USA, I think, and we have better access to  condoms here and in Europe. So, I'm not sure what to make of those figures. Though, I'm pretty sure in either case I don't see how circing  will help reduce the risk of transmission for women or when cut guys  take in cum. I just remember at least one study showed a huge reduction  in transmission. If it's wrong, then, well, I guess it sucks, because  it's one less benefit and the males who had it done for or because of the studies had it done for nothing.  Also, it's under 60% in the USA? Thought it was a lot higher (I knew the  Hispanic populations, especially immigrants, did it far less).


AIDS started in Africa.



Smugmeister said:


> Denying any kind of circumcision which is based on religious beliefs is discrimination, and by discriminating someone you're probably also prone to have racist/nazi/extremist sympathies.
> Have a nice day, citizen!
> 
> /government


So it's okay to circumcise females if it's done for religious purposes?
Mutilation of any part of the body that is not medically necessary and not consensual is a human rights violation. Why is circumcision an exception?


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Kimmerset... His foreskin... It was all back in a time when everything was good, these forums didn't suck, and Kimmerset was still around.
> 
> His foreskin was the most magical thing in these forums until he, and his foreskin, were banned from here forever.
> 
> After that, these forums went downhill for good.


 
Kimmerset's Foreskin was the magic holding the FAF family together.



Adelio Altomar said:


> Yeah, right. That'd be the forum's wet-dream. :V
> 
> Actually, to be honest, I really don't know why they banned him. Hardly knew the guy so I can't really say.


 
He was permanently banned without possibility for parole for impersonating a forum administrator.



Grimfang said:


> "I'm an unopinionated tool."
> 
> I tried to have an opinion, but I think I'm a little uneducated on all the pros/cons. Or maybe I'm as educated as the average person while I also assume I'm uneducated, because it's something that doesn't seem to offer many pros. Besides being cleaner with poor hygiene, you go to heaven? I don't know..


 
Doesn't your boyfriend have a foreskin?  You should be _fully_ educated on the pros and cons.  Especially the pros if you get my meaning ;D ;D ;D D,:


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Doesn't your boyfriend have a foreskin?  You should be _fully_ educated on the pros and cons.  Especially the pros if you get my meaning ;D ;D ;D D,:


 
Some 'gentleman' you turned out to be. :V


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2011)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Some 'gentleman' you turned out to be. :V


 
Stuff it, fatty >:I PISTOLS AT DAWN


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Why bother posting opinions if we're going to be bashed for them. Seems to me this thread only exists to give asspats to those that whine that cutting is wrong while raging those that have a different point of view. :/
It's not a human rights violation. It is an adult decision, yes? An adult made the decision. When the baby is born, the parent has full right to say whatever they reasonably feel is best for the baby. If you're so against babies being circumcised because "they have no choice" then what about parents that force their babies to get their ears pierced? What about parents that say "no" to a teen wanting a tattoo even if the teen is paying for it and made the choice?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why bother posting opinions if we're going to be bashed for them. Seems to me this thread only exists to give asspats to those that whine that cutting is wrong while raging those that have a different point of view. :/


 
Welcome to furry forums, where if you see differently you are hated.


----------



## Kantress (Feb 5, 2011)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> AIDS started in Africa.


 
  Really? I was thinking back in the 80's where the American gay community  started suffering an unknown epidemic, which turned out to be HIV/AIDS. I thought it started in the gay  community here. It really started in Africa?




Dyluck said:


> He was permanently banned without possibility for parole for impersonating a forum administrator.


 
 I see. So why were we discussing his foreskin?



AleutheWolf said:


> Why bother posting opinions if we're going to  be bashed for them. Seems to me this thread only exists to give asspats  to those that whine that cutting is wrong while raging those that have a  different point of view. :/
> It's not a human rights violation. It is  an adult decision, yes? An adult made the decision. When the baby is  born, the parent has full right to say whatever they reasonably feel is  best for the baby. If you're so against babies being circumcised because  "they have no choice" then what about parents that force their babies  to get their ears pierced? What about parents that say "no" to a teen  wanting a tattoo even if the teen is paying for it and made the  choice?



Adults can choose to do a lot of stupid shit. Doesn't mean it's ethical or logical. While I think piercing ears is  less serious than cutting off a huge chunk of penile skin, I am morally  opposed to that as well (not to mention I find any body modification  aesthetically displeasing to repulsive) and it should be banned below a  certain age. The tattoo, the teen might be going through a phase, but I  also don't like limiting personal freedoms... Hard to say. I would guess  I'd lean towards making him/her wait a set time. Those things are  permanent.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why bother posting opinions if we're going to be bashed for them. Seems to me this thread only exists to give asspats to those that whine that cutting is wrong while raging those that have a different point of view. :/
> It's not a human rights violation. It is an adult decision, yes? An adult made the decision. When the baby is born, the parent has full right to say whatever they reasonably feel is best for the baby. If you're so against babies being circumcised because "they have no choice" then what about parents that force their babies to get their ears pierced? What about parents that say "no" to a teen wanting a tattoo even if the teen is paying for it and made the choice?


 
Once again, these things are all different for many reasons. They happen later in life, aren't _really_ as painful, they're more or less reversible, and they don't make as much of a difference in how you feel/function.



dinosaurdammit said:


> Welcome to furry forums, where if you see differently you are hated.


 
BAWWW MOAR


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Welcome to furry forums, where if you see differently you are hated.


 
Welcome to furry forums, where if you see differently you are rightfully questioned about your opinion, then hated if you can't explain yourself.

or you're just hated because you suck

like you


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

Kantress said:


> Really? I was thinking back in the 80's where the American gay community  started suffering an unknown epidemic, which turned out to be HIV/AIDS. I thought it started in the gay  community here. It really started in Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yup, it really started in Africa. People blamed the gays. It was originally called GRID (Gay Related Immunodeficiency Disease). I think originally it started with a Frenchman that fucked a monkey and spread it...but I'm not too sure about that.
They were discussing his foreskin because...apparently it's awesome and they wanted to talk about other's dicks...while staying on subject...
Tattoos aren't permanent either. You can get them removed I believe. It's just fucking painful...and expensive from what I heard.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Tattoos aren't permanent either. You can get them removed I believe. It's just fucking painful...and expensive from what I heard.


 
Belt sander + plenty of bandages.


----------



## Hir (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Tattoos aren't permanent either. You can get them removed I believe. It's just fucking painful...and expensive from what I heard.


 
yeah but it leaves a scar.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 5, 2011)

Something tells me that this thread is really just ITT: Furries are butthurt about being circumcised because they are all obsessed with PENIS even though they will all die virgins so it hardly matters anyways



Kantress said:


> I see. So why were we discussing his foreskin?


 
It is relevant and also just plain amazing.  And also a forum meme.



AleutheWolf said:


> They were discussing his foreskin because...apparently it's awesome and they wanted to talk about other's dicks...while staying on subject...


 
Not his dick. Just his foreskin.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I didn't even know women could be circumcised. I really didn't. S'why I chose "other".
> 
> Oh, and I do think guys should probably be circumcised because it's just cleaner. Not because of "religious" reasons (I have no religion), but because it's healthier. Some guys who are not circumcised just don't take the time to clean up, and it's just disgusting to be in the same room as them, smelling that shit.


 
you think we should all have our skinned lopped off at birth? wtf?

I'm uncut and Christian.

Then again, My dad wasn't American and its generally unheard of Christian's to be circumcised outside the U.S.

I think non consensual cutting is wrong. I like having my skin and extra sensitivity. 

And those that complain about dick cheese, well your just typical hygiene lacking furries.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 5, 2011)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> So it's okay to circumcise females if it's done for religious purposes?
> Mutilation of any part of the body that is not medically necessary and not consensual is a human rights violation. Why is circumcision an exception?


 
Because religious fucktwats.
Just like certain furries like to scream "troll!" at anyone who doesn't agree with them, religious individuals/communities will scream "discrimination!".
It's a pathetic argument which often is used in combination with pushing the racist-button vigorously, while bawww'ing about "their rights to practice their religion is being violated". Of course the BS press and the brown-nosed journalists loves this stuff to no end.

That's my hypothesis.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

I just realized that a lot of people in this thread are under 18.  (i hope)

or the education system in America is a lot worse that i thought.

perhaps both.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 5, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Why bother posting opinions if we're going to be bashed for them. Seems to me this thread only exists to give asspats to those that whine that cutting is wrong while raging those that have a different point of view. :/
> It's not a human rights violation. It is an adult decision, yes? An adult made the decision. When the baby is born, the parent has full right to say whatever they reasonably feel is best for the baby. If you're so against babies being circumcised because "they have no choice" then what about parents that force their babies to get their ears pierced? What about parents that say "no" to a teen wanting a tattoo even if the teen is paying for it and made the choice?


If you don't want your opinions challenged then don't post in the first place.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> I just realized that a lot of people in this thread are under 18.  (i hope)



Probably nowhere near as many as you're hoping.



MaverickCowboy said:


> or the education system in America is a lot worse that i thought.



Ding ding! Thanks much, Bush bunch, for the lasting legacy of the joke known as "No Child Left Behind".



Dyluck said:


> Something tells me that this thread is really just ITT: Furries are butthurt about being circumcised because they are all obsessed with PENIS even though they will all die virgins so it hardly matters anyways


 
You're too good at this game, it's like cheating.  No fabulous cash prizes or toaster ovens for you.  LOL.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Probably nowhere near as many as you're hoping.
> 
> 
> 
> Ding ding! Thanks much, Bush bunch, for the lasting legacy of the joke known as "No Child Left Behind".



there needs to be a way to keep the retarded from voting.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> there needs to be a way to keep the retarded from voting.


 
Then there  wouldn't be any voter turn out.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> there needs to be a way to keep the retarded from voting.


 
Oh, there are plenty of ways to keep voters away from ballot boxes.  None of them legal or constitutionally sound.  (Not like that little hangup ever stopped Jeb Bush in Florida from doing it, though :V)

I suppose we could just offer them all cookies and milk if they abstain from voting.



Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, how good of you to notice, Jashwa!  Maybe next time I'll help you out by puting up ...  *:V*... then you'll perhaps understand the concept and use of overstatement as a means of understanding how someone feels about an issue.


 
You disingenuous scumbag, there was nothing in that post of yours that indicated tongue-in-cheek or sarcasm.  You're just pulling a really fucking weak LOLOLOL I TROL U as a way of backing out of an idiotic statement.  Profoundly idiotic.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Oh, there are plenty of ways to keep voters away from ballot boxes.  None of them legal or constitutionally sound.  (Not like that little hangup ever stopped Jeb Bush in Florida from doing it, though :V)
> 
> I suppose we could just offer them all cookies and milk if they abstain from voting.



Being a Former Floridian, I like Jeb Bush. George? not so much. Jeb actually did get shit done compared to Charlie Crist the attention whore.
Might be Biased though, he always treated me right when i served under him in the National Guard and sent shit/got shit done immediately before and after hurricane strikes.


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 5, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> Doesn't your boyfriend have a foreskin?  You should be _fully_ educated on the pros and cons.  Especially the pros if you get my meaning ;D ;D ;D D,:



Well, I wouldn't have mentioned that here, but since the foreskin's out of the bag..
8J
^sn*eakiest face ev*er

okay, maybe I didn't explain myself very well though. I just feel like a lot of babies in the world are going to suffer some amount of excruciating pain, regardless of what I say here. I'm totally content with cut and uncut dicks though.. (that's not selfishly apathetic towards other people's pain, is it?)


----------



## Arc (Feb 5, 2011)

Personally, I like having a foreskin and I'm glad it's not that common here to circumcise childeren at a young age.
If you really want to get circumcised, you can still decide to go for it once you are old enough to make that decision by yourself.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> *You disingenuous scumbag*, there was nothing in that post of yours that indicated tongue-in-cheek or sarcasm.  You're just pulling a really fucking weak LOLOLOL I TROL U as a way of backing out of an idiotic statement.  Profoundly idiotic.


 
You moronic idiot, go back and read that original post, and tell me that I needed to to put any marker on such a statement.  If you and Jashwa had been smart enough, you would have understood without hesitation that what I said was OVERSTATEMENT.  You know, making it clear how I felt about the practice of circumcision, which is the subject of this thread.  You wouldn't have been stupid enough to take it at face value... to take it literally.  Also, don't go declaring things like you have a handle on reading minds, or some secret access to TRUTH.  Jashwa took my words literally, I corrected his mistake, and now you've added to the stupid with your post above.  Do your own thinking, don't force me to do your thinking for you.

So, who's "profoundly idiotic"...?  I'll give you a clue:  It ain't me.


----------



## BRN (Feb 5, 2011)

Drama in a thread about foreskin.

Because furries.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> You moronic idiot, go back and read that original post, and tell me that I needed to to put any marker on such a statement.


 
Well, let's revisit it, shall we?



Roose Hurro said:


> Male circumcision is also completely barbaric... the foreskin is there for a reason.  Cutting it off would be like cutting off your eyelids.



Well, no indication whatsoever of sarcasm here and no context to indicate that you were indeed being sarcastic, but that's not such a big deal...



Jashwa said:


> Uhh, no.
> 
> Removing your eyelids would have MUCH more drastic consequences.



Here Jashwa makes a comment that indicates he's not picking up on your subtle wit, which is understandable.



Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, how good of you to notice, Jashwa!  Maybe next time I'll help you out by puting up ...  *:V*... then you'll perhaps understand the concept and use of overstatement as a means of understanding how someone feels about an issue.



WHOA NELLY, WHAT HAVE WE HERE? Looks like a lot of indignation.  Strange, knee-jerk overreaction to Jashwa's post.  A nerve has been clearly been struck or something, because boy howdy you're baring your tiny poisonous little fangs here.

Your bullshit ain't adding up here, Roose.  Unless you're just profoundly pissed that Jashwa could not effectively pick up on your piss-poor attempt at Internet sarcasm (and I am giving you the benefit of the doubt by even acknowledging that you may have been trying for sarcasm there, we're talking serious doubt-benefit-giving here folks) it looks to me like you're trying to save face for your bonehead remark by resorting to the "preemptive verbal indignation blitzkrieg" approach, presumably in hopes of your victim(s) being taken aback by such ferocity that they flee the field of argument in confusion.


Also, "moronic idiot"? C'mon Roose, you can do better than that.  (Words that you've probably heard many times in your life, no doubt followed moments later by "You know what, forget it Roose, I take that back.")


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> (Lovers quarrel between Tycho)


 
When are you ladies gonna kiss and make up?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

SIX said:


> Drama in a thread about foreskin.
> 
> Because furries.


 
Gay furries.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> When are you ladies gonna kiss and make up?


 
Well, I tried once, but it was simply impossible to get my head up his rectum to give him a proper kiss and he was apparently incapable of pulling his own head out of said rectum for the occasion.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Well, I tried once, but it was simply impossible to get my head up his rectum to give him a proper kiss and he was apparently incapable of pulling his own head out of said rectum for the occasion.


 
You now have to get a commission depicting this act.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> You now have to get a commission depicting this act.


 
Trust me, someone has already done it somewhere.  It's just a matter of having the patience and intestinal fortitude to look for it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Well, let's revisit it, shall we?
> 
> Oh, joy...   :V
> 
> ...


----------



## BRN (Feb 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> tl;dr


 
toot this is my bagpipe

toot toot


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

I just have to say, I agree with every comment on this page, and although I wish I had my foreskin back, I do realize it has long since decomposed in a biohazard waste facility by now, and the only real solution is a sex change.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I just have to say, I agree with every comment on this page, and although I wish I had my foreskin back, I do realize it has long since decomposed in a biohazard waste facility by now, and the only real solution is a sex change.


 
*approaches you with a scapel*


----------



## Skittle (Feb 5, 2011)

Can I sell tickets to this cat fight?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> I just have to say, I agree with every comment on this page, and although I wish I had my foreskin back, I do realize it has long since decomposed in a biohazard waste facility by now, *and the only real solution is a sex change*.


 
Or you could just read this:  http://www.cirp.org/pages/restore.html

See, Tycho?  What Sauvignon said in that bolded part is called OVERSTATEMENT.  Hyperbole.  Exageration.  Get with the program, dude!


----------



## Aleu (Feb 5, 2011)

skittle said:


> Can I sell tickets to this cat fight?


 I think it has been hijacked so if anything they should be paying you. :V


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

skittle said:


> Can I sell tickets to this cat fight?


 SOLD OUT.

wheres my money ho?


----------



## KatmanDu (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm cut. Don't really miss it. Don't know how much more sensitive it would be uncut, but it's fine the way it is AFAIC. Don't really have an opinion on the subject. Prefer the looks of a cut one, but don't really have any experiences with an uncut one; and certainly wouldn't kick someone out of bed based on that criteria alone.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro
it's always serious business
don't sweat it scro
there's plenty of people circumcised living way kick ass lives
my first wife was circumcised
she's a FAF mod now


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Roose Hurro
> it's always serious business
> don't sweat it scro
> there's plenty of people circumcised living way kick ass lives
> ...


 

Being a mod on a furry forum is the highlight of an "awesome" life?


----------



## Skittle (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> SOLD OUT.
> 
> wheres my money ho?


 Bitch, please.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Or you could just read this:  http://www.cirp.org/pages/restore.html
> 
> See, Tycho?  What Sauvignon said in that bolded part is called OVERSTATEMENT.  Hyperbole.  Exageration.  Get with the program, dude!


 
Except, you see, his statement was plainly facetious in nature.  Yours was ambiguous at best.

You were probably the kid who told jokes no one else really got, and then you got all huffy and stomped off whenever they said "I don't get it".

also, obligatory "u mad?"


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Except, you see, his statement was plainly facetious in nature.  Yours was ambiguous at best.
> 
> You were probably the kid who told jokes no one else really got, and then you got all huffy and stomped off whenever they said "I don't get it".
> 
> also, obligatory "u mad?"



Actually, I'm that kid, but I never got mad about it. :3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> Except, you see, his statement was plainly facetious in nature.  *Yours was ambiguous at best.*
> 
> You were probably the kid who told jokes no one else really got, and then you got all huffy and stomped off whenever they said "I don't get it".
> 
> also, obligatory "u mad?"


 
Uh huh... might as well give it up, Tycho, you ain't gettin' anywhere.  But then, you do seem to have a face to save.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Being a mod on a furry forum is the highlight of an "awesome" life?



Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Uh huh... might as well give it up, Tycho, you ain't gettin' anywhere.  But then, you do seem to have a face to save.


 
Your post read as a statement condemning genital mutilation, which fit with the thread, combined with a bit of oddball hyperbole.  Now, unless your original intent was to send the message that you *approve greatly* of genital mutilation by making a *reasonable* statement (the condemnation) and applying the aforementioned oddball hyperbole to it to attempt to transform it into a "this is my impression of you silly people saying silly things, giggity" snark shot, you failed by giving mixed messages and therefore you doomed your post to being ambiguous.

You see, if I said "Senselessly hurting captive animals is bad, it's as bad as killing people in a death camp" on a forum most people would nod in agreement at the first part and have a brief "Erm..." moment when they read the second.  Since the first statement was reasonable and true they would be inclined to assume that my intent was genuine, which would simply make the second part a hyperbolic statement, and they might be inclined to say "Whoa dude, you're talking about two things on different levels, they aren't as comparable as you seem to think."

Are you grasping this yet? I'm 20 years your younger and I have to practically write it in *SIZE 7 BOLD* for you.

If it weren't for the fact that I know you're indeed quite capable of being so with no pretending involved, I would swear you were playing dumb.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If it weren't for the fact that I know you're indeed quite capable of being so with no pretending involved, I would swear you were playing dumb.


 
Swear all you like, I don't feel the need to keep restating what I've already said.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> Swear all you like, I don't feel the need to keep restating what I've already said.


 
All you've said was "LOL I WAS JUST KIDDING AND PARODYING YOU GUYS, I TOTALLY TROLLED YOU" which, as we've discussed, is bullshit.

You made a weak attempt at being backhanded and when Jashwa didn't give you the "YOU ASSHOLE ROOSE YOU DON'T CARE ABOUT PENORS" response you were seeking, but rather one of mild incredulity at the foolishness present in your post you turned on him and hissed and spat like a wet tomcat, frustrated with the lack of a desirable response to your half-assed snark.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> All you've said was "LOL I WAS JUST KIDDING AND PARODYING YOU GUYS, I TOTALLY TROLLED YOU" which, as we've discussed, is bullshit.


 
No, what I said was, I was using OVERSTATEMENT.  You're the one who insists on carrying on and on and on about it, as if you have "The Truth" on your side.  Give it up, you're not proving anything.  Well, except for you inability to shut up.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 5, 2011)

skittle said:


> Bitch, please.


 Wanna take this outside chica? I CUT you real good.

*licks ihs lip* Real good chica.

So wheres my money? Shit's gonna get real.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Wanna take this outside chica? I CUT you real good.
> 
> *licks ihs lip* Real good chica.
> 
> So wheres my money? Shit's gonna get real.


 
K, now you're really scary, dude.

For a fight with skittle you will probably want more than a knife handy, jussayin'.  She's a freak.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 5, 2011)

no
that's sarcasm
apparently conservatards don't usually get it
that's why i'm dying from nicotine overdose right now
or maybe the stupid in this thread is rubbing off on me but
either way, i'm drooling all over the keyboard and
it looks like tycho is trying to explain to roose pretty simple concepts

also
what the fuck black celtic wolf
how is celtic a species?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 5, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> it looks like tycho is trying to explain to roose pretty simple concepts


 
No, what Tycho is doing is ignoring the simple concepts I've provided, just so he can argue.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> No, what Tycho is doing is ignoring the simple concepts I've provided, just so he can argue.


 
No, what you're doing is trying to make the concepts more complicated than they really are, just so you can argue.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> no
> that's sarcasm
> apparently conservatards don't usually get it
> that's why i'm dying from nicotine overdose right now
> ...


 
LOL, finally a post of yours I can relate to. I am also dying of a nicotine overdose! I am also hopelessly inebriated, though, so that does not help.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> K, now you're really scary, dude.
> 
> For a fight with skittle you will probably want more than a knife handy, jussayin'.  She's a freak.


 

You should see me when I'm being serious.

O'RLY?

Its on now.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> No, what you're doing is trying to make the concepts more complicated than they really are, just so you can argue.


 
Tycho started the whole thing, not me.  But I'll be the one who ends it, here and now.  And if defining/explaining a concept, as used, so someone can understand it, is "overcomplicating", then so be it.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 6, 2011)

Tycho said:


> K, now you're really scary, dude.
> 
> For a fight with skittle you will probably want more than a knife handy, jussayin'. He's a freak.


 Fix'd and yea.
I'm a freak. :3c

But yea, I'm a chico and I will fight you to the fisticuffs, brah.


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> no
> that's sarcasm
> apparently conservatards don't usually get it
> that's why i'm dying from nicotine overdose right now
> ...


 


What the fuck Wolf with dreadlocks yo.

Also are you referring to me with the sarcasm?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 6, 2011)

So... excess dick skin- how bout that stuff.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> LOL, finally a post of yours I can relate to. I am also dying of a nicotine overdose! I am also hopelessly inebriated, though, so that does not help.



You patchin'? I don't smoke anymore.



Roose Hurro said:


> Tycho started it.



:-/




Skittle said:


> Fix'd and yea.
> I'm a freak. :3c
> 
> But yea, I'm a chico and I will fight you to the fisticuffs, brah.


 
ok whatevz don't go all "loco el bungholio" on us "esse".


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2011)

PSYCHIC POWERS ACTIVATE.



Roose Hurro said:


> Tycho started the whole thing, not me.





			
				What Roose Was Thinking said:
			
		

> HE STARTED IT, HE STARTED IT





Roose Hurro said:


> But I'll be the one who ends it, here and now.  And if defining/explaining a concept, as used, so someone can understand it, is "overcomplicating", then so be it.


 


			
				What Roose Was Thinking said:
			
		

> SCREW YOU GUYS, THIS GAME ISN'T FUN ANYMORE ANYWAY, I'M GOING HOME >:C


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> You patchin'? I don't smoke anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't patch. I gum, and also smoke. I suppose the gum doesnt' help so much if I am unwilling to quit.
On that topic, I think people should be willing to quit circumcision. It is a societal addition facilitated by a stigma that is no longer relevant.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

guys
you know what would ultimately suck
what if there was a birth defect like a foreskin
but on your bunghole
think about that
actually, try not to think about that
i know i'm gonna regret it when i dream tonight


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> guys
> you know what would ultimately suck
> what if there was a birth defect like a foreskin
> but on your bunghole
> ...


 
Does that mean that taking a shit could potentially cause an orgasm?  I am not completely opposed to the idea.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> guys
> you know what would ultimately suck
> what if there was a birth defect like a foreskin
> but on your bunghole
> ...


 You should probably take a nap if you're imagining the growth of a foreskin around your anus. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 6, 2011)

Sauvignon said:


> Does that mean that taking a shit could potentially cause an orgasm?  I am not completely opposed to the idea.


 
I would oppose if I had to walk by a bathroom and heard "OHHH LORD YES *moooooaaaaan*"

Foreskin- it wouldn't circumcises you.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I would oppose if I had to walk by a bathroom and heard "OHHH LORD YES *moooooaaaaan*"
> 
> Foreskin- it wouldn't circumcises you.


MUST YOU GIVE ME TERRIBLE IMAGES?

Fucking furries.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> MUST YOU GIVE ME TERRIBLE IMAGES?


 
Yes, yes I must because WB instantly made me think of some guy taking a shit and I instantly thought of a turtle laying eggs and how it has that skin shute that looks like really fucked up foreskin coming down laying a turd in the crapper. See example.

If foreskin wasn't suppose to be there we would be born without it- I imagine it holds magic or some secret power that men have yet to unlock...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Yes, yes I must because WB instantly made me think of some guy taking a shit and I instantly thought of a turtle laying eggs and how it has that skin shute that looks like really fucked up foreskin coming down laying a turd in the crapper. See example.
> 
> If foreskin wasn't suppose to be there we would be born without it- I imagine it holds magic or some secret power that men have yet to unlock...


I refuse to look at that picture, but I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Yes, yes I must because WB instantly made me think of some guy taking a shit and I instantly thought of a turtle laying eggs and how it has that skin shute that looks like really fucked up foreskin coming down laying a turd in the crapper. See example.
> 
> If foreskin wasn't suppose to be there we would be born without it- I imagine it holds magic or some secret power that men have yet to unlock...


 
maybe that's where i got the idea
i wonder if ninja turtles
actually nevermind


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> maybe that's where i got the idea
> i wonder if ninja turtles
> actually nevermind


Yeah, I think you should nap before the ninja turtles visit you.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Yeah, I think you should nap before the ninja turtles visit you.


 
that's an even scarier thought
they have fucked up faces as it is


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> that's an even scarier thought
> they have fucked up faces as it is


So go take a nap. You're postin' like you're coastin'.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Yes, yes I must because WB instantly made me think of some guy taking a shit and I instantly thought of a turtle laying eggs and how it has that skin shute that looks like really fucked up foreskin coming down laying a turd in the crapper. See example.
> 
> If foreskin wasn't suppose to be there we would be born without it- *I imagine it holds magic or some secret power* that men have yet to unlock...


 
It simply holds in moisture, and keeps the glans from losing sensitivity due to exposure.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> It simply holds in moisture, and keeps the glans from losing sensitivity due to exposure.


Serious question: Why would you need to worry about "sensitivity to exposure" if your dick is in your pants most of the time? (Or so I assume...)


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Serious question: Why would you need to worry about "sensitivity to exposure" if your dick is in your pants most of the time? (Or so I assume...)


 
Members exposed to air generally get dry/raspy compared to foreskinned heads.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Serious question: Why would you need to worry about "sensitivity to exposure" if your dick is in your pants most of the time? (Or so I assume...)


 
It rubs in the pants. It is an issue if you have pleasantly soft underwear.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

MaverickCowboy said:


> Members exposed to air generally get dry/raspy compared to foreskinned heads.


 


Sauvignon said:


> It rubs in the pants. It is an issue if you have pleasantly soft underwear.


 
Oh. I see. THE MORE YOU KNOW.

Why, yes, I am a girl asking questions about dicks. :V There's nothing wrong with curiosity.


----------



## Skittle (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> So go take a nap. You're postin' like you're coastin'.


 Hun, he ALWAYS posts like that.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Oh. I see. THE MORE YOU KNOW.
> 
> Why, yes, I am a girl asking questions about dicks. :V There's nothing wrong with curiosity.


 
On the Internet, curiosity kills more than just cats.  :|


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Hun, he ALWAYS posts like that.


 
posts like what
shut the hell up


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Skittle said:


> Hun, he ALWAYS posts like that.


Not always; he doesn't usually post like that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Not always; he doesn't usually post like that.


 
the thing about skittle is her opinions are mostly informed by that of her friends
the thing about skittle's friends is they're mostly imaginary


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Serious question: Why would you need to worry about "sensitivity to exposure" if your dick is in your pants most of the time? (Or so I assume...)


 
Because, without the foreskin, the glans is exposed to open contact with underwear and such.  This "chaffing" exposure causes the skin on the glans to thicken, which reduces sensitivity.


----------



## Telnac (Feb 6, 2011)

Female circumcision is, as far as I know, only done to prevent women from enjoying sex.  That makes as much sense as bringing back chastity belts.  Male circumcision, aside from being a religious thing, does serve a medical purpose.

Unfortunately, I found that out the hard way!  I'm circumcised for religious reasons, but I don't follow my father's faith so my ex & I talked about it and decided NOT to circumcise my son.

Well, there's an condition that pre-pubescent boys can get when the opening to the foreskin is too small.  The foreskin can't be peeled back for cleaning without tearing it, so it gets infected.  And the infection is PAINFUL.  For those w/o kids, trust me when I say that NOTHING worse than hearing your 2 year old cry because they have to pee b/c they know that when they DO pee it's like taking an ice pick to their penis!  We had our son circumcised when he was 2 and even while he was in pain from the surgical scars he THANKED us for having the surgery done because peeing didn't hurt so bad anymore.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> the thing about skittle is her opinions are mostly informed by that of her friends
> the thing about skittle's friends is they're mostly imaginary


You. Shut the fuck up.



Roose Hurro said:


> Because, without the foreskin, the glans is exposed to open contact with underwear and such.  This "chaffing" exposure causes the skin on the glans to thicken, which reduces sensitivity.


I see. I really wish I'd known this before I picked "Other" in this poll because if I'd known this, I would say that circumcision is wrong.

*Really random fact about circumciscion:* In the Philippines, a boy doesn't get his foreskin snipped until the ages of 13-15, depending on his maturity. It's supposed to be like a "right of passage" in the Filipino culture.

THE MORE YOU KNOW.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You. Shut the fuck up.
> 
> I see. I really wish I'd known this before I picked "Other" in this poll because if I'd known this, I would say that circumcision is wrong.
> 
> ...


 
not while i have air in my lungs.
also it's the philippines. that's the same place where every year about a dozen people are temporarily crucified for religious reasons. actually on second thought, thats one of the cooler aspects of their culture. i guess ya gotta take the good with the bad.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> not while i have air in my lungs.


You don't need lungs to type. :V



> also it's the philippines. that's the same place where every year about a dozen people are temporarily crucified for religious reasons. actually on second thought, thats one of the cooler aspects of their culture. i guess ya gotta take the good with the bad.


Excuse me. I am Fiipino. That's a load of bullshit on toast. While the Philippines is in no way "peaceful", so to speak, it's not that crazy about religion.

Although the Filipinos that join the Muslim culture are a bit crazy...


----------



## pheonix (Feb 6, 2011)

I never knew there where female circumcisions, so I shall look that up sometime. (which is not now) Male circumcision is a touchy subject. I was because of my parents religious beliefs (I'm guessing) though I really would've liked my own opinion in the matter. I think sex may feel, not better or worse, but different if it never happened to me. I'd rather have the choice of change rather then that's what it is. 

So what I'm saying is people should not circumcise there children until they're old enough to decide themselves.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

pheonix said:


> I never knew there where female circumcisions, so I shall look that up sometime.


Apparently "female" circumcision is the removal of the clitoris. ._. I'm afraid to research it to be sure, however.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You don't need lungs to type. :V
> 
> Excuse me. I am Fiipino. That's a load of bullshit on toast. While the Philippines is in no way "peaceful", so to speak, it's not that crazy about religion.
> 
> Although the Filipinos that join the Muslim culture are a bit crazy...


 
if you don't believe me, look it up.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> if you don't believe me, look it up.


The way you stated is was that people forced others to be crucified.

This article states that devotees do it to themselves usually for Good Friday. (I think a few of my family members do it)


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> The way you stated is was that people forced others to be crucified.
> 
> This article states that devotees do it to themselves usually for Good Friday. (I think a few of my family members do it)


 
i never said anything of the sort, and i know a hell of a lot better than that having researched it to a rather morbid extent.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> i never said anything of the sort, and i know a hell of a lot better than that having researched it to a rather morbid extent.


Note that I said _The way you stated_, not _But you said_. My bad for reading it wrong.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't care and I'm glad I am. I also saw a user say that having foreskin makes the sexual feel way better. Oh well I'm a sex addict anyway. 

And I also wonder if some people who do have penis mutilation have "sheath" envy?


----------



## Roxichu (Feb 6, 2011)

_I don't have a penis, but whatever...
_
Circumcision is a religious practice for Jews and Muslims. If you're not Jewish or Muslim, then you might as well just leave it the way God made it.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Roose Hurro
> it's always serious business
> don't sweat it scro
> there's plenty of people circumcised living way kick ass lives
> ...


 I love the Idiocracy reference.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Serious question: Why would you need to worry about "sensitivity to exposure" if your dick is in your pants most of the time? (Or so I assume...)


 
I don't think evolution took into account the invention of clothes.

Silly evolution, forever clueless to Man's machinations.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

Telnac said:


> Well, there's an condition that pre-pubescent boys can get when the opening to the foreskin is too small.  The foreskin can't be peeled back for cleaning without tearing it, so it gets infected.  And the infection is PAINFUL.  For those w/o kids, trust me when I say that NOTHING worse than hearing your 2 year old cry because they have to pee b/c they know that when they DO pee it's like taking an ice pick to their penis!  We had our son circumcised when he was 2 and even while he was in pain from the surgical scars he THANKED us for having the surgery done because peeing didn't hurt so bad anymore.


 
Yes, there is a risk of that happening... my grandfather had the same thing happen when he was an adult, and had to go through the proceedure then.  I've never had a problem, though, and no sign that I ever will.




Gaz said:


> *I see.* I really wish I'd known this before I picked "Other" in this poll because if I'd known this, I would say that circumcision is wrong.


 
I see no reason to circumcise if the foreskin is healthy (see above post for the one exception).


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> I see no reason to circumcise if the foreskin  is healthy (see above post for the one exception).


Well, yes, I  know of that part; unfortunately, religions are really into that whole barbaric idea. I formerly said that it's "cleaner" for dudes to get that part snipped, but now that I think about it, as long as a guy showers and washes well, I see no problem with it. I'm not one of those stupid girls that freak out if a dude isn't cut because it's "ugly" or something.


----------



## ShadowEon (Feb 6, 2011)

As for female: No, never. As for male: If it was my kid I would not let it be done to him, as long as I could prevent it. I don't think this is as bad as female circumcision but I don't think it should be the parent's or the doctor's decision to do this, it should be the child's-it is their body. Unless it was deformed and cutting off circulation or something there is no reason to be cut unless the guy just chooses to have it done later in life for cosmetic reasons. And the same for a female but I would certainly hope she would never choose to have such a thing done.


----------



## Mayfurr (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> This article states that devotees do it [crucifixion] to themselves usually for Good Friday. (I think a few of my family members do it)



It must be a real hassle getting the last nail in on your own


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Mayfurr said:


> It must be a real hassle getting the last nail in on your own


I meant that they get crucified by choice and allow it to be done. Which is...barbaric, but hey - as long as it's not my direct family.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Apparently "female" circumcision is the removal of the clitoris. ._. I'm afraid to research it to be sure, however.



OMG NO! D: I don't want to read it!



ShadowEon said:


> As for female: No, never. As for male: If it was my kid I would not let it be done to him, as long as I could prevent it. I don't think this is as bad as female circumcision but I don't think it should be the parent's or the doctor's decision to do this, it should be the child's-it is their body. Unless it was deformed and cutting off circulation or something there is no reason to be cut unless the guy just chooses to have it done later in life for cosmetic reasons. And the same for a female but I would certainly hope she would never choose to have such a thing done.


 
Well it's not just for cosmetic reasons for guys. It can help prevent STDs and urinary track infections. I haven't heard of any other medical benefits but it's still wrong to get clipped at such a young age when you have no choice in the matter.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Well, yes, I  know of that part; unfortunately, religions are really into that whole barbaric idea. I formerly said that it's "cleaner" for dudes to get that part snipped, *but now that I think about it, as long as a guy showers and washes well*, I see no problem with it. I'm not one of those stupid girls that freak out if a dude isn't cut because it's "ugly" or something.


 
Works for me, also helps to "peel" before you pee.




pheonix said:


> Well it's not just for cosmetic reasons for guys. *It can help prevent STDs and urinary track infections*. I haven't heard of any other medical benefits but it's still wrong to get clipped at such a young age when you have no choice in the matter.


 
No... circumcised or not, you can still get STDs and urinary tract infections, though that last is not as much of a "threat" for a male as it is for a female, though it is more difficult to clear up if it happens.  Like others have said, it's a matter of cleanliness.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

pheonix said:


> OMG NO! D: I don't want to read it!


I made the mistake of researching it.

I think I need a hug. ;n;



Roose Hurro said:


> Works for me, also helps to "peel" before you pee.


If only all dudes understood that simply concept.


----------



## pheonix (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I made the mistake of researching it.
> 
> I think I need a hug. ;n;


 
*hugs* Be proud cause those don't just get handed out like candy from me. 

Female circumcisions sound just...fucked. I can't think of another word. >.<


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

pheonix said:


> *hugs* Be proud cause those don't just get handed out like candy from me.
> 
> Female circumcisions sound just...fucked. I can't think of another word. >.<


I feel so _loved_.

It's a mutilation practice, even worse than male circumcision (allegedly). In my opinion, it's ALL bad.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Feb 6, 2011)

Zenia said:


> As for male... I don't think it should be preformed on babies/children unless it is absolutely some sort of medical necessary reason. If a guy wants to get circumsized when he is a teen/adult then more power to him. He should make the choice himself.



That's because you are a female and don't understand WHY it's performed on babies. It's a very excruciating recovery as an adult(I'm very good friends with somebody who had it done as an adult). I don't really feel explaining exactly why it's performed on babies, research it yourself if you care enough to.


lolz, quote from page 1 on page 15





Roose Hurro said:


> No... circumcised or not, you can still get STDs and urinary tract infections, though that last is not as much of a "threat" for a male as it is for a female, though it is more difficult to clear up if it happens. Like others have said, it's a matter of cleanliness.


 
You are aware that several STDs are mere bacterial infections right? Therefore being cleaner(and it being easier to be cleaner) does _*help*_.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> You are aware that several STDs are mere bacterial infections right? Therefore being cleaner(*and it being easier to be cleaner*) does _*help*_.


 
What?  Just like you peel and pee, you peel and clean... nothing hard about it at all.


----------



## BRN (Feb 6, 2011)

Roose Hurro said:


> What?  Just like you peel and pee, you peel and clean... nothing hard about it at all.


 
You're doing it wrong.

It doesn't matter how much harder it is if it's still harder.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I meant that they get crucified by choice and allow it to be done. Which is...barbaric, but hey - as long as it's not my direct family.


 
IMO, it's no more barbaric than what's at the heart of Christianity itself. Rome created this spiritual, cultural and psychological mess they call "Catholicism". All I see here is one subjugated people's unique attempt at coping with it. Long before this monks were doing some pretty brutal shit to themselves of their own, so it's not even that new.


----------



## Kantress (Feb 6, 2011)

Telnac said:


> Female circumcision is, as far as I know, only  done to prevent women from enjoying sex.  That makes as much sense as  bringing back chastity belts.  Male circumcision, aside from being a  religious thing, does serve a medical purpose.
> 
> Unfortunately, I  found that out the hard way!  I'm circumcised for religious reasons, but  I don't follow my father's faith so my ex & I talked about it and  decided NOT to circumcise my son.
> 
> Well, there's an condition that  pre-pubescent boys can get when the opening to the foreskin is too  small.  The foreskin can't be peeled back for cleaning without tearing  it, so it gets infected.  And the infection is PAINFUL.  For those w/o  kids, trust me when I say that NOTHING worse than hearing your 2 year  old cry because they have to pee b/c they know that when they DO pee  it's like taking an ice pick to their penis!  We had our son circumcised  when he was 2 and even while he was in pain from the surgical scars he  THANKED us for having the surgery done because peeing didn't hurt so bad  anymore.


 
 Your decision to break the cycle is laudable, Telnac. As for your poor  kid, the condition is phimosis. I don't know what medical advice your  doctor did or should have given or if you should have tried different  things, or tried longer to resolve it without circumcision, but, yes, I can  imagine hearing your son in such agony was heart-rending. There ARE  cases where someone should be circumcised. Whether or not the foreskin  could have been feasibly saved (they might have been able to perform a  dorsal slit and reduce the tightness of the opening that way rather than  remove the whole foreskin), I'm sure you thought it was necessary *medically*,  and this was a more severe case than just, "Oh, well, it's cleaner, so  let's cut it off." What people are going on about is removal for flimsy  medical reasons, or for religious or cultural reasons. I would still be  upset at being circed, but if I knew it was done for decent medical  reasons, I could take it a bit better.



Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> That's because you are a female and  don't understand WHY it's performed on babies. It's a very excruciating  recovery as an adult(I'm very good friends with somebody who had it done  as an adult). I don't really feel explaining exactly why it's performed  on babies, research it yourself if you care enough to.
> 
> You are  aware that several STDs are mere bacterial infections right? Therefore  being cleaner(and it being easier to be cleaner) does  _*help*_.


 
 Some *males* don't even know all the reasons or how sound they are. The  fact she's female is irrelevant to whether she knows why. And, much of  the fighting going on here is precisely because of the reasons it's done routinely. The reasons  generally suck. Most Europeans are uncut. By 'most', I mean  overwhelmingly majority, 90%+, very few non-Jew/Muslim type of majority.  They don't have STD or urinary track (or is it 'tract'?) infection  epidemics. Why would we have them over here in America if we stopped routine  circing?



Gaz said:


> I feel so _loved_.
> 
> It's a mutilation practice, even worse than male circumcision (allegedly). In my opinion, it's ALL bad.



It's far, far worse for females. One of my acquaintances even flew into a  rage with me once when I called it 'female circumcision' multiple times  to him in a discussion about genital mutilation, telling me it was a  mocking term people invented to describe the practice (he had not let on he was angry or offended until he tore into me). But, whether it  was meant to lessen how bad it sounds/mock the victims or not, the  bottom line is, it is hardly an accurate term. The clitoris is cut off  (and often in some tribal village at a later age) in the least of  situations. At worst, the labia are removed, the vaginal opening tied up  (I think it's called subincision) except for a small peeing hole, and  then cut open when the male she's given to finally gets to have his way  with her. Yeah... I probably had some anxiety issues after I read that  many months ago.

ADDENDUM: The PC term is 'female genital cutting'. The actual and appropriate term is 'female genital mutilation'.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Feb 6, 2011)

/ignored


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> IMO, it's no more barbaric than what's at the  heart of Christianity itself. Rome created this spiritual, cultural and  psychological mess they call "Catholicism". All I see here is one  subjugated people's unique attempt at coping with it. Long before this  monks were doing some pretty brutal shit to themselves of their own, so  it's not even that new.


This is true; I just don't understand how mutilating one's own body is supposed to "atone" for any sins. Then again, I don't care about religion.



Kantress said:


> It's far, far worse for females. One of my acquaintances even flew into a  rage with me once when I called it 'female circumcision' multiple times  to him in a discussion about genital mutilation, telling me it was a  mocking term people invented to describe the practice (he had not let on he was angry or offended until he tore into me). But, whether it  was meant to lessen how bad it sounds/mock the victims or not, the  bottom line is, it is hardly an accurate term. The clitoris is cut off  (and often in some tribal village at a later age) in the least of  situations. At worst, the labia are removed, the vaginal opening tied up  (I think it's called subincision) except for a small peeing hole, and  then cut open when the male she's given to finally gets to have his way  with her. Yeah... I probably had some anxiety issues after I read that  many months ago.


I'm _still_ experiencing anxiety after reading a few articles. I even watched a few videos, just for the sake of science and attempting to understand (plus my mom's in the medical field in the OB/GYN department, so this stuff is extremely important for me to know as a woman).



> ADDENDUM: The PC term is 'female genital cutting'. The actual and appropriate term is 'female genital mutilation'.


I know a better word: Barbaric.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> This is true; I just don't understand how mutilating one's own body is supposed to "atone" for any sins. Then again, I don't care about religion.


 
The entire religion hinges on the mutilation of a person's body atoning for the sins of mankind, that's why. It's inevitable that some aren't going to want the guilt inherent to that belief and won't be able to mental gymnastic themselves around it.


----------



## Grendel (Feb 6, 2011)

Female circumcision is a barbaric way of dominating women. Removal of the clitoris can make orgasm impossible, sex painful, and have serious emotional and mental repercussions. It is mutilation and it is wrong.

Last time I checked men who were circumcised had no problem with enjoying sex. While females who are circumsied are done so with the intent of having them not enjoy sex.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 6, 2011)

SIX said:


> You're doing it wrong.
> 
> *It doesn't matter how much harder it is if it's still harder.*


 
And yet guys are willing to put out all that effort to masturbate... hey, if your hand is already on your dick, it takes no effort to peel and clean.  Unless you just like the skank...   :V


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> The entire religion hinges on the mutilation of a person's body atoning for the sins of mankind, that's why. It's inevitable that some aren't going to want the guilt inherent to that belief and won't be able to mental gymnastic themselves around it.


To each their own, I guess; if that's what they're into, then I can't say I judge them for it.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> To each their own, I guess; if that's what they're into, then I can't say I judge them for it.


 Some people don't even need to rely on religion as a reason. They just feel it's a better punishment and can ease guilt...somehow.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> Some people don't even need to rely on religion as a reason. They just feel it's a better punishment and can ease guilt...somehow.


That's true; I know a few people who either cut themselves or sacrifice a few days of eating to "atone" for sin despite not being hugely into a religion.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2011)

Gaz said:


> That's true; I know a few people who either cut themselves or sacrifice a few days of eating to "atone" for sin despite not being hugely into a religion.


 I never really "cut" as much as scratch or dig my nails into my skin for a minute or so. I've since stopped doing this and started pulling out my eyebrows/hair whenever I get nervous.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> I never really "cut" as much as scratch or dig my nails into my skin for a minute or so. I've since stopped doing this and started pulling out my eyebrows/hair whenever I get nervous.


I chew my nails insistently until I bleed or it becomes too painful to hold something. I don't do it for religion, I do it when anxiety attacks me.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 6, 2011)

Sometimes I hit myself with a baseball bat in areas that won't be as permanently damaging. This is only when the world seems immensely unfair (seems being the keyword) and I feel like it's my fault for not getting along better.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 6, 2011)

The Anarchectomy said:


> Sometimes I hit myself with a baseball bat in areas that won't be as permanently damaging. This is only when the world seems immensely unfair (seems being the keyword) and I feel like it's my fault for not getting along better.


 BAD DOBBY! BAD DOBBY! BAD DOBBY!!!


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 6, 2011)

AleutheWolf said:


> BAD DOBBY! BAD DOBBY! BAD DOBBY!!!



Yup, it's pretty stupid. 

Also, back on topic, lots of differing opinions in here. Who will win?


----------



## Telnac (Feb 7, 2011)

Kantress said:


> Your decision to break the cycle is laudable, Telnac. As for your poor  kid, the condition is phimosis. I don't know what medical advice your  doctor did or should have given or if you should have tried different  things, or tried longer to resolve it without circumcision, but, yes, I can  imagine hearing your son in such agony was heart-rending. There ARE  cases where someone should be circumcised. Whether or not the foreskin  could have been feasibly saved (they might have been able to perform a  dorsal slit and reduce the tightness of the opening that way rather than  remove the whole foreskin), I'm sure you thought it was necessary *medically*,  and this was a more severe case than just, "Oh, well, it's cleaner, so  let's cut it off." What people are going on about is removal for flimsy  medical reasons, or for religious or cultural reasons. I would still be  upset at being circed, but if I knew it was done for decent medical  reasons, I could take it a bit better.


Yes, there were other options than removing the entire foreskin, but full circumcision was the option with the best prognosis & fewest side effects.  The dorsal cut you're talking about, for instance, could cause problems when he reaches puberty & the foreskin begins to relax and loosen.  If the cut portion's scar tissue doesn't loosen as well, it could cause chafing & tearing and may require a touch-up procedure (something I'm certain is the LAST thing a 10-13 year old child would want to go through.)

The doc also told me that the condition has a genetic component, so if I wasn't cut in infancy I might have ended up needing to be cut when I was a toddler like my son was.  Now that I know the condition is an inherited one, if I do have a future male child I'd probably have them circumcised at birth.  I'm not fond of the procedure, but I'd rather that than having another of my kids go through that ordeal again.  I think a future child of mine would understand being circumcised at birth to avoid a painful inherited condition than simply being circumcised because "daddy looks that way" or for some religious reason.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Feb 7, 2011)

Unless there was something wrong then yes, but I think it would be best to leave the foreskin or whatever it is kept on.


----------



## Kantress (Feb 7, 2011)

Gaz said:


> This is true; I just don't understand how mutilating  one's own body is supposed to "atone" for any sins. Then again, I don't  care about religion.
> 
> I'm _still_ experiencing anxiety after  reading a few articles. I even watched a few videos, just for the sake  of science and attempting to understand (plus my mom's in the medical  field in the OB/GYN department, so this stuff is extremely important for  me to know as a woman).
> 
> I know a better word: Barbaric.


 
 1.) If I wasn't so lazy, I'd kill my biological parents if I ever found  out that was the reason. I atone for my 'sins' through self-improvement  and remorse, not by genital mutilation. Any cubs I have will learn THAT technique to atonement as well. Me lobbing off half of one of the types of penile tissue isn't going to help them in that regard.

 2.) Oh, you watched videos? Yeah, I've only done historical research on  male circing drunk. I couldn't possibly be drunk enough to willingly  watch a video. And, that's also why I don't click on random links: I  might see traumatizing crap UNwillingly.

 3.) That fits, too. Although, I think many barbarians are more civilized than that.




Grendel said:


> Female circumcision is a barbaric way of  dominating women. Removal of the clitoris can make orgasm impossible,  sex painful, and have serious emotional and mental repercussions. It is  mutilation and it is wrong.
> 
> Last time I checked men who were  circumcised had no problem with enjoying sex. While females who are  circumsized are done so with the intent of having them not enjoy  sex.



As much as I lament male circing as well as my own, I must agree with  Grendal, at least to a point. Many decades ago, however, male circing  was seen as a cure for masturbation. The guy who founded the Kellogg  company advocated circing with no anesthesia to help convince the boy  not to masturbate. Supposedly that's why it became popular in the UK, and its popularity spread from the  UK to the USA (I forget if it was before or after its widespread use here did doctors start thinking of actual health benefits). Why the South Koreans copied us (supposedly the average  age there is 12) so rapidly after the Korean War is beyond me. Part of  me makes me want to leave them to the North after learning that.




Telnac said:


> Yes, there were other options than removing the entire foreskin, but full circumcision was the option with the best prognosis & fewest side effects.  The dorsal cut you're talking about, for instance, could cause problems when he reaches puberty & the foreskin begins to relax and loosen.  If the cut portion's scar tissue doesn't loosen as well, it could cause chafing & tearing and may require a touch-up procedure (something I'm certain is the LAST thing a 10-13 year old child would want to go through.)
> 
> The doc also told me that the condition has a genetic component, so if I wasn't cut in infancy I might have ended up needing to be cut when I was a toddler like my son was.  Now that I know the condition is an inherited one, if I do have a future male child I'd probably have them circumcised at birth.  I'm not fond of the procedure, but I'd rather that than having another of my kids go through that ordeal again.  I think a future child of mine would understand being circumcised at birth to avoid a painful inherited condition than simply being circumcised because "daddy looks that way" or for some religious reason.



I see. That's certainly interesting as well as regrettable. I think I would have made more of an effort to preserve the foreskin and have just dealt with the risk, but I'm sure you did what you felt had the least net negative result. Even if it was clearly necessary, I would be in a perpetual state of remorse if I ever authorized that on anyone, let alone my own son. Your case is also an anomaly. Rarely is it actually recommended non-routinely (at least in current years), and often that recommendation is erroneous (thinking of phimosis primarily, especially in children). I likely won't have kids for at least 10 years, and if I end up with some genetic problem like yours I hope it can be fixed in the womb. And, yes, your kid should take it better with that reasoning in mind, and there might be stem cell or some other regenerative therapy in his teen years or early adulthood.


----------

